# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Le Kindle d'Amazon s'amliore et passe sous la barre des 140 dollars [Dbat]

## Arnaud F.

*Le Kindle passe sous la barre des 140 dollars*
*Le lecteur de livres numriques d'Amazon s'amliore et approche les 100 euros*

*Mise  jour du 29/07/10*


Tout vient  point  qui sait attendre.

Concurrence oblige (Nook, Cybook Opus), Amazon vient de baisser les prix du Kindle, son lecteur de livres lectroniques star.

Cette baisse de prix s'accompagne d'une nette amlioration de l'appareil et de ses performances.

L'cran est toujours de 6 pouces mais le Kindle est dsormais plus fin et plus lger (250 grammes). Il utilise une nouvelle technologie, dite de l'encre numrique (e-ink), _ pour un contraste 50 % suprieur aux autres lecteurs_ . La e-ink permet mme, d'aprs Amazon, de _ lire en plein soleil_ .

Deux variantes sont commercialises en pr-commande  partir d'aujourd'hui : la version 3G et Wifi  ( 189 $, avec connexions 3G incluses) et la version Wifi seul ( 139 $). Soit des prix europens avant TVA (importation oblige) et hors cots de livraison d'environ 110 Euros et 150 Euros.

Cerise sur le gateau, le Kindle embarque  prsent un navigateur, exprimental certes, mais qui s'appuie sur Webkit (le moteur de Safari et de Chrome). Et surtout _ la navigation Web avec le Kindle, en 3G ou en Wifi, est gratuite_ .

L'arrive de l'iPad aurait-elle motiv Amazon ?

Visiblement oui. Et c'est tant mieux.


Le Kindle est en pr-commande sur le site amricain d'Amazon, ici pour la version Wifi, et ici pour la version 3G.


*Source* : Annonce officielle du nouveau Kindle

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette baisse des prix, le navigateur et les connexions offertes peuvent-ils vous pousser vers le Kindle ? Ou les e-readers n'ont-ils, d'aprs, aucun intrt et aucune chance face aux Tablet PCs ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 05/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Le Kindle va-t-il se transformer en Tablet PC ?*
*Amazon vient de racheter un fabriquant d'crans tactiles pour son e-reader*


Jusqu'ici, il n'tait pas question d'inclure un cran tactile au Kindle, le e-reader d'Amazon. L'explication tait simple : cette technologie tait  parait-il - incompatible avec l'encre numrique du Kindle (la fameuse E-ink).

Les choses viennent pourtant de changer subitement avec le rachat de Touchco par Amazon... [Lire la suite]


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, ce rachat, le SDK et l'annonce d'un AppStore indiquent-t-ils qu'Amazon va transformer son Kindle en Tablet PC ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*22/01/10*

[Les commentaire de cette mise  jour commencent  partir de ce post]


*Un SDK pour le Kindle d'Amazon*
*Et son tout nouvel AppStore, il sera disponible en nombre limit aprs inscription*


Amazon vient de dcider de faire comme tout le monde : il ouvre un AppStore.

Le Kindle, son e-reader, permettra donc prochainement d'accder  un magasin d'applications inspir par le modle conomique d'Apple.

Si certains remettent en cause l'intrt et la viabilit d'un tel projet, d'autres y voient un pas de plus dans la bonne direction pour imposer le Kindle comme un terminal mobile  part entire.

Les dveloppeurs intresss seront ravis d'apprendre qu'Amazon vient galement d'annoncer un Software Development Kit (SDK). Il contiendra... [Lire la suite]

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'un AppStore pour le Kindle est une bonne ide ? Ou au contraire est-ce un AppStore de plus (voire de trop) ?
 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tent(e) par ce SDK ? Quel type d'API imaginez-vous pour le e-Reader d'Amazon ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*28/12/09*

*Le Kindle d'Amazon s'impose*
*Les ventes d'e-books s'envolent et dpassent pour la premire fois celles des livres papiers*


Le site de e-commerce Amazon vient d'annoncer qu'il avait vendu pour la premire fois plus de livres numriques (les fameux e-books) que de livres papiers lors de ce Nol 2010.

L'explication de ce pic de ventes : le succs du Kindle (le e-reader maison) vritable must technologique sous les sapins du monde entier.

D'aprs Jeff Bezos, PDG du site, le Kindle aurait t le cadeau le plus command de l'histoire d'Amazon dans la rubrique lectronique.

Un cap symbolique donc, mais qui pose encore des questions, notamment conomiques.

Car  chaque vente, Amazon perdrait de l'argent. Le prix public moyen d'un e-book est d'environ tant de 5 $, l o le prix auquel les diteurs fournissent leurs contenus au format numrique est d'environ 15 $. Amazon vendrait donc  perte pour populariser le produit... et faire pression sur les diteurs.

Il est cependant difficile d'apporter des rponses et d'y voir un peu plus clair. Amazon n'a  communiqu aucun chiffre, ni sur les e-books ni sur le Kindle.

Reste que cette dclaration montre que les livres numriques sont en plein essor. Une confirmation puisque ce march qui attise de plus en plus d'apptits, mme si pour leurs parts le Nook (lire news prcdentes) ou le Reader de Sony ont, semble-t-il, mordu la poussire.

Ou plutt la poudreuse en cette saison hivernale.


*Source* : Communiqu d'Amazon


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse d'un pic de vente ponctuelle ou au contraire que c'est le signe que les e-books et les readers arrivent durablement  maturit ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous command un Kindle pour Nol ? Et dans les deux cas, pourquoi ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*25/11/09*

*E-reader : Amazon amliore son Kindle 2*
*Face  la concurrence du Nook* 


Bienfaits de la concurrence ?

L'arrive du Nook, le "Kindle-Killer" de Barnes & Nobles (lire par ailleurs - ci-dessous), a en tout cas pouss Amazon  ajouter des fonctionnalit  son Kindle 2, un des deux lecteurs phares de livres numriques du site marchand avec le Kindle DX.

Viennent donc d'tre annoncs *le support en natif du format PDF et une meilleure gestion de l'alimentation*. Consquence la dure de vie de la batterie de l'appareil serait elle aussi plus grande.

Ces nouveauts du Kindle 2 arrivent via une mise  jour du firmware.

Auparavant, et pour mmoire, les fichiers PDF devaient tre convertis au format propritaire d'Amazon avant d'tre transfrs sur le terminal.

Leurs transferts peut se faire  prsent soit par cable USB soit par envoie par mail  l'adresse Amazon de l'utilisateur.

Le Kindle DX pour sa part supporte dj ce format.

Curieusement, l'annonce officielle d'Amazon ne donne *pas de date de sortie du nouveau firmware* de l'appareil.

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  Ces amliorations seront-elles suffisantes, d'aprs vous, pour contrer la progression du "Kindle-Killer" de Barnes & Nobles ?


*Mise  jour du Gordon Fowler*



*21/10/09*

*Un nouveau lecteur d'e-books donne un srieux coup de vieux au Kindle d'Amazon*
*Le Nook va-t-il imposer de nouvelles normes au march ?*


Le Nook ressemble un peu au Kindle.

Il possde certes une coque en plastique blanc, mais les points communs s'arrtent presque l.

Tout d'abord, la machine embarque Android, le systme d'exploitation libre de Google pour les priphriques mobiles. Ensuite,  la place du styler du Kindle, le Nook possde un cran tactile multi-touche qui au gr des utilisations se transforme en clavier ou permet de feuilleter les livres  ou les journaux. Tout comme le Kindle (en tout cas aux Etats-Unis), il quip du WiFi.

Dot d'une capacit de stockage interne de 2GB, le Nook peut galement servie de lecteur MP3 et il supporte les formats ouverts, dont le plus connu pour les livres lectroniques est le EPUB. Comme il embarque Android, on peut imaginer qu' l'avenir des applications viendront s'ajouter  cette liste (jeux, utilitaires, etc.).

Enfin, et on pouvait s'en douter puisqu'il utilise l'OS de Google, l'appareil sera galement compatible avec les lives numriss par la firme de Moutain View au sein du Google Books Project.

Pourtant, l'essentiel n'est peut-tre pas dans ces trs nombreux et sduisants atouts.

C'est le _Wall Street Journal_ qui a vendu la mche. Le service de communication du journal aurait t contact pour passer une publicit dont le slogan est : "_Lend eBooks to friends_" ("Prtez vos livres lectroniques  vos amis").

Face aux systmes de verrouillage des contenus prsents chez les concurrents, cette nouveaut possde le potentiel pour redfinir la norme du march. Car en plus du prt temporaire (qui rapproche encore un peu plus les livres lectroniques du papier), s'ouvre aussi ici le march de l'occasion de l'e-book.

Un avantage concurrentiel qui possde une cohrence conomique et qui pourrait aussi servir de base  une communication virale pour le Nook.





Petit dtail qui a son importance : le Nook est vendu exactement au mme prix que le Kindle.

Son diteur - une des plus grandes chanes de libraires des Etats-Unis (Barnes & Noble) - prend mme un malin plaisir  dresser un tableau comparatif des fonctionnalits respectives des deux readers.

S'il y a malheureusement peu de chance de voir le Nook arriver un jour en France, Barnes & Noble n'officiant pas dans nos contres, on peut cependant esprer qu'il impose de nouvelles normes d'exigence au march des lecteurs de livres lectroniques, exigences un peu mises  mal par les rcentes conditions de vente du Kindle  l'international (lire par ailleurs ci-dessous).

D'aprs vous ?

 ::fleche::  Un "Nook-like" pourrait-il s'imposer auprs du grand public dans la guerre des tablettes PC qui se profile  l'horizon ?


Source


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*


*14/10/09*

*Le Kindle d'Amazon sera brid  l'international*
*Le navigateur sera dsactiv en dehors des Etats-Unis*


Nous l'annoncions. Il arrive. Mais le Kindle (lecteur d'e-book) d'Amazon a un peu perdu de son clat en traversant l'Atlantique.

*Amazon a dcid de dsactiver le navigateur* de son terminal, l'accs au Web (y compris en 3G) sera donc impossible.

Une des explications de cette curieuse dcision serait que Amazon et AT&T auraient pass un accord pour fournir cette fonctionnalit aux clients du Kindle : "_Amazon pays for Kindles wireless connectivity so you wont see a monthly wireless bill_", peut-on lire dans les conditions d'utilisation.

Le fait de fournir un Kindle non brid  l'export obligeait certainement Amazon  payer des royalties  AT&T pour une prestation qui ne serait de toute faon pas fournie puisque AT&T ne couvre pas la France (par exemple).

Amazon pourrait donc prochainement ractiver cette fonction si l'entreprise trouvait un accord avec un partenaire pour chaque zone gographique.

Autre prvision qui, malheureusement, se confirme : *les frais d'envoi compensent largement la baisse du prix du Kindle* de ces derniers mois. (cf. article prcdent).
Un envoi  l'international (sans oublier les taxes d'importation) mettent le terminal aux alentours des 350 dollars *(235 Euros)*.

Une mauvaise nouvelle n'arrivant jamais seule, il vous faudra *galement acheter un adaptateur* de prise lectrique.

La prise du chargeur fourni par Amazon rpond aux normes amricaines.


*Prise dite "amricaine" - Image Wikipedia*


 ::fleche::  Cette curieuse stratgie peut-elle remettre en cause le succs commercial du Kindle ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*



*07/10/09*

*Le Kindle enfin disponible en France*
*Amazon vient de mettre en vente son lecteur de e-book sur son site*


Les lecteurs franais vont pouvoir s'offrir le Kindle, le "_lecteur sans fil de livres lectroniques_" d'Amazon (cf. news prcdentes ci-dessous).

Amazon a en effet dcid de distribuer sa machine sur le march Chinois et l'Europe  partir du *19 Octobre prochain*. Petit bmol toutefois, c'est *le site amricain d'Amazon qui se chargera de la commercialisation*.

Les acheteurs intresss devront donc s'acquitter de frais de port, rgler en dollars (ce qui vues les parits actuelles avec l'Euro n'est pas forcment un dsavantage) et s'armer de patience.

Le prix affich est de 279 dollars (*environ 190 Euros*) hors commissions bancaires et frais de change.

Equip du 3G "_ainsi vous n'avez jamais  chercher de bornes Wifi_", le Kindle serait "_le cadeau le plus offert, le plus dsir et le produit le plus vendu parmi les millions que nous proposons_".

Et vous ?

 ::fleche::  *Allez-vous tre un "early-adopters"* et tester le Kindle ds que possible ? Ou au contraire pensez-vous que ce produit n'a pas d'avenir face aux TabletsPC et autres smartphones de plus en plus ergonomiques ?



*Source* : Le Kindle en vente sur Amazon et le communiqu sur la page de garde du site franais.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler.*


*Nouveau* Jeudi 9 Juillet



> *Le lecteur d'ebook Kindle DX d'Amazon se popularise*
> Amazon a baiss le prix du Kindle d'origine  $ 300. Le Kindle - qui a dbut en 2007 - a t mis en vente au prix de 400 $ et rduit par la suite  $ 360 en Mai 2008.
> 
> Le Porte-parole d'Amazon : Cinthia Portugal a prcis que la rduction n'tait pas une promotion  court terme mais une vritable baisse de prix :  Nous avons t en mesure d'accrotre le volume de fabrication et donc de diminuer son cot de fabrication.
> 
> Nanmoins, les prix rduit mentionns ci-dessus ne s'applique pas au nouveau et rcemment dvoil Amazon Kindle DX large qui est toujours au prix de $ 489.


Ce n'est qu'un dbut, cette technologie est en train de faire clairement un tabac, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Vendredi 12 Juin



> *Le nouveau Kindle DX d'Amazon (lecteur d'ebook) dj en rupture de stock !*
> 
> _Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation) par Amazon_
> 
> La commercialisation du Kindle DX  commenc aux tats-Unis sur Amazon.com avant hier mercredi 10 Juin. Ce produit n'est pas encore disponible sur Amazon.fr. Le DX est uniquement vendu directement par le biais du site Web Amazon.com. Le site Amazon.com annonce dsormais une rupture de stock et annonce une arriv en stock  partir du 17 Juin.
> 
> Apparemment, les prcommandes ont puises tous le stocks disponible.
> 
> Les ventes des deux appareils Kindle sont estimes entre 500.000 et 750.000 dollars, alors que le montant total disponible march amricain de clients qui pourraient acheter un Kindle est estim  12 millions de dollars, soit bien moins en comparaison que le march de 200 millions de dollars pour les jeux lectroniques.
> ...



8/05/2009



> Depuis peu est disponible sur Amazon un livre d'un tout nouveau genre, le *Kindle DX*. Ce livre, sans fil, permet de lire et donc d'emporter tous les livres avec soit de manire simple, efficace et avec un encombrement minimal!
> 
> Ce livre portable peut embarquer jusqu' 3500 livres, permet de tlcharger des livres  partir de n'importe quel point d'accs WiFi en mme pas 60 secondes et ceux, sans passer par un PC !
> 
> La batterie de ce petit dernier tiens des heures sans avoir  la recharger, ce qui est donc l'idal.
> 
> 
> Pour l'instant, seul 275 000 livres sont disponibles ( $9.99, soit 750 environ), mais le nombre ne cessera d'augmenter si cette technologie comble ses crateurs 
> 
> ...



Pensez-vous que ce type de lecture  de l'avenir?

----------


## eclesia

Je ne pense pas que le modele que tu nous montre est un vrai avenir, pas de couleurs.

J'imagine bien plus les actuelles telephone/agenda electronique (qui peuvent faire 15.000 trucs comme des ordinateurs normaux) voluer encore un peu et proposer des ecrans dpliable ou en matire souple.
On aurait au final une sorte de feuille A4 plus ou moins rigide racord a un "micro-pc" portable/telephone ou autre.

----------


## ggnore

Le contact physique avec un livre est important. On le manipule, on corne les pages, on se voit avancer dans le livre. Et on le prte aussi.

Acheter un nouveau gadget aprs le tlphone portable, l'appareil photo numrique, le gps, ... non merci  ::?: 
500$ pour a ? combien de vrais livres je m'achte avec a 20? 30? 100? des livres qui ne consomment pas d'lectricit.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Non

Perso je prefere avoir un bon livre en main, moins fatiguant a lire et sure pas besoin d'alim ou batterie en tout genre. De plus un livre est moins chere que ce gadget. 

Maintenant, c'est mon point de vue, mais bon je pense pas trop que sa marche vu le prix, et surtout, ceux qui veulent lire a partir d'un ecran, prenne un portable ou un netbook, qui est plus avantageux.

Mais rien ne vaut un bon livre avec du papier.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## smyley

J'ai rpondu Oui.

Mme si bon, il y a quand mme des amliorations  faire (surtout vis  vis du prix peut tre ?), mais par exemple a pourrai donner accs  un plus grand nombre de bouquins sans difficults. Par exemple, l o j'habite (loin) amazon ne livre pas, et acheter le livre direct de internet  ce truc pourrai simplifier la donne.
Aprs, ce qui pourrai se rapprocher un peu plus d'un bon vieux livre serait peut tre de faire un systme  deux crans pour avoir vraiment l'impression de tenir un livre ouvert devant soi  ::roll::

----------


## pseudocode

Non.

Du moins pas en tant que remplacement du livre papier dans le cadre de mon utilisation (a titre priv):

- j'achte un livre "jetable" genre Pocket/Poche/J'aiLu pour lire en voyage : environ 6/7 euros, faible encombrement, pas fragile => Le e-book est plus cher, plus gros, et beaucoup beaucoup plus fragile

 - j'achte un livre "a conserver" genre Bragelonne/Laffont : 20/30 euros, grand format, couleur, fragile => Le e-book ne me permet pas de faire une jolie bibliothque.

Par contre, je vois bien le e-book comme une solution d'entreprise pour enfin passer au zro-papier. Dans un contexte professionnel, les documents sous forme "physique" ont une dure de vie assez courte (en gros le temps d'une runion ou d'une journe de travail). De plus, la source des documents est souvent lectronique (email, word, ...) donc ca serait assez facile d'uploader les documents sur le e-book.

----------


## Caro-Line

Non, un non de rac...enfin un peu comme les autres non quoi.
Moi j'y tiens  ma bibliothque.
Quand je peux je rachte mme des bouquins qui m'ont marqu que j'avais lu en emprunt  la bibliothque municipale quand j'tais jeune.
Un besoin primaire et bassement matrialiste de possder le livre, de pouvoir le lire et le relire.
En plus je viens d'acheter une nouvelle biblio exprs pour pouvoir la remplir alors vraiment un gros non  ::aie:: 

En plus je me tue dj les yeux sur le PC, lire un livre a me les repose.
Quelque soient les efforts faits je ne pense pas qu'on n'arrivera jamais  ce qu'il soit plus agrable de lire sur un cran que sur du papier.

----------


## millie

Je sais pas si vous avez vu sur la photo, mais la taille de son ongle fait 5 lignes de texte... Ca doit exploser les yeux.

La version actuelle n'a probablement aucun avenir.
Une version plus volue pourra en avoir, au moins dans le monde professionel (une sorte de portable volue et simplifie pouvant se connecter aux ECM et GED des entreprises via une connexion sans fil)

J'ai rpondu "Non" car la question tait : "de *ce* livre"

----------


## entreprise38

Idem, NON pour des raisons dj cite :
- pas possible de prter ce genre de livre
- forcment beaucoup plus fragile que du papier, et pas possible d'crire dessus (pour surligner des passages par exemple, ou crire des notes)
- le prix ! Mais qui donc peut s'acheter a ? Pour la frime peut tre ? Ha ben oui srement (effet iPhone appliqu aux litttaires  :;): )

Enfin, pour les imprudents ne faisant pas de sauvegarde (faut-il encore qu'il soit possible de sauvegarder proprement ces documents...) de leurs 2000 e-books enregistrs sur ce machin, gare au jour o le-dit machin tombe en rade ^^, a doit faire mal (comme un p'tit jeune qui se fait voler son compte Steam et ses 1500€ de jeux vidos associs, mouahahhh).

Sinon questions : 
- savez-vous s'il gre un systme de DRM (et tous les soucis qui vont avec) ? Histoire de bien vrouiller/embter l'utilisateur, et accessoirement essayer d'interdire les copies des bibliothques d'un machin A  un machin B.
- la scurit est-elle au rendez-vous ? C'est juste que l'on parle un peu d'accs sans fil...
- un truc vraiment bte archi-bte : l'cran est-il brillant ? Non parce qu'autant un livre papier ne pose pas problme avec du soleil, un cran brillant devient vite illisible  ::aie::  Ils ont intrt  mettre quelque chose de bien l.

----------


## Jannus

> Pensez-vous que ce type de lecture  de l'avenir?


Quand ils auront amlior la taille, le rendu (couleurs), le poids, l'autonomie et surtout le prix  la fois du support et des contenus, probablement.

----------


## Aramis

Bonjour,

j'ai repondu "*oui*" purement du point de vue professionel. Au moment ou je tape ce message je suis dans mon bureau et il y a des tas et des tas et des tas de paperasses. Tous les articles que j'ai lus ou bien revus pour mon doctorat. Quarante-douze devoirs maisons de mes zillions d'eleves que j'ai a corrige. Bref, en tant qu'academic et etudiant, j'ai honte!

Ces dernieres semaines, j'ai contemple acheter un eBook. Seulement, il me fallait le logiciel PDF (je travaille avec LaTeX) et de quoi prendre des notes directement sur le document sinon un produit comme celui-ci ne sert a rien. Je suis content de lire que Amazon a enfin saute le pas. J'ai hate que les autres constructeurs fassent pareil, histoire que les prix baissent car pour l'instant c'est vraiment prohibitif.

A titre personnel.... je ne sais si ca aura au tant de succes. Pour les titres ephemeres tel que les journaux c'est une bonne idee. Par contre pour les "vrais" livres (je sais pas moi.. comme ma these  ::mrgreen::  ) rien ne pourra les remplacer. Surtout, comme on l'a mentione plus haut, on ne peut pas preter les ouvrages.

Pour conclure, on dirait qu'Amazon a cree un bon produit. Maintenant, ils ont vraiment besoin de faire des efforts en ce qui concerne leur service parce qu'entant que possible auteur... il me decoivent: [ lien ].

Cordialement,

Ar@mi$

----------


## tchize_

pas nouveau, xkcd en parlait dj il y a 32 planches mais en parlait aussi sur son blog en fvrier  ::D:  http://blag.xkcd.com/2009/02/25/kindle-2/

et encore, on parle l de la version 2 :p

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Du moins pas en tant que remplacement du livre papier dans le cadre de mon utilisation (a titre priv):
> 
> - j'achte un livre "jetable" genre Pocket/Poche/J'aiLu pour lire en voyage : environ 6/7 euros, faible encombrement, pas fragile => Le e-book est plus cher, plus gros, et beaucoup beaucoup plus fragile
> 
>  - j'achte un livre "a conserver" genre Bragelonne/Laffont : 20/30 euros, grand format, couleur, fragile => Le e-book ne me permet pas de faire une jolie bibliothque.
> 
> Par contre, je vois bien le e-book comme une solution d'entreprise pour enfin passer au zro-papier. Dans un contexte professionnel, les documents sous forme "physique" ont une dure de vie assez courte (en gros le temps d'une runion ou d'une journe de travail). De plus, la source des documents est souvent lectronique (email, word, ...) donc ca serait assez facile d'uploader les documents sur le e-book.


Idem, j'ai pleins de docs techniques, des ouvrages pro, ... les vaoir en pdf, a me ferai de la place !
En revanche, il supporte le djvu ?



> Sinon questions : 
> - savez-vous s'il gre un systme de DRM (et tous les soucis qui vont avec) ? Histoire de bien vrouiller/embter l'utilisateur, et accessoirement essayer d'interdire les copies des bibliothques d'un machin A  un machin B.
> - la scurit est-elle au rendez-vous ? C'est juste que l'on parle un peu d'accs sans fil...
> - un truc vraiment bte archi-bte : l'cran est-il brillant ? Non parce qu'autant un livre papier ne pose pas problme avec du soleil, un cran brillant devient vite illisible  Ils ont intrt  mettre quelque chose de bien l.


Oui, il y a des drm pour les fichiers Kindle, l'cran n'est pas brillant, a fonctionne avec des billes qui tournent, et normalement pas de lumire.
Quant  la taille de la police, a ne me drange pas, j'imprime souvent en 2 pages par page pour faire des conomies de papier/encre.



> Ces dernieres semaines, j'ai contemple acheter un eBook. Seulement, il me fallait le logiciel PDF (je travaille avec LaTeX) et de quoi prendre des notes directement sur le document sinon un produit comme celui-ci ne sert a rien. Je suis content de lire que Amazon a enfin saute le pas. J'ai hate que les autres constructeurs fassent pareil, histoire que les prix baissent car pour l'instant c'est vraiment prohibitif.


L'autre souci, c'est qu'on dit 9.99$, mais il y a dj des ouvrages qui ne sont que 5$ moins chers que les originaux en papier. Faut pas pousser...

----------


## Yazoo70

Pour moi c'est non,
Deja parceque le contact physique avec le livre est important.
Et galement parceque vu les dimensions du truc, ca va tre facile  transporter et trs rsistant !

----------


## tchize_

en plus, un livre, on te demande pas de l'allumer  l'aroport pour voir si t'y cache pas une bombe  ::D:

----------


## Aramis

> en plus, un livre, on te demande pas de l'allumer  l'aroport pour voir si t'y cache pas une bombe


Mais on nous demande de tourner les pages histoire de savoir si il y a quelque
de cacher. Personellement, je ne vois pas la difference. Les rayons X peuvent tres bien traverser le papier aussi bien que le plastoc.

A.

----------


## tchize_

sauf qu'ils savent pas faire la diffrence facilement entre une batterie chimique entour de circuit lectroniques et une explosif chimique, entour d'un dclencheur lectronique  ::D: 

Et du papier ca coupe aussi bien qu'une lame de cutter -> on peux dtourner un avion avec   ::D:

----------


## 3DArchi

Non car (ce que je fais mme dans des romans  ::?:  ) :
-> J'ai pas vu comment surlign en jaune fluo  ;
-> je n'ai pas vu comment corner la page ;
-> je me suis rendu compte que j'avais une forme de mmoire visuelle de l'objet : il m'arrive de vouloir retrouver certains passages de livres, et de me souvenir comme 'page de gauche, en bas  environ 1/3'. La recherche est alors plus facile : plus que la moiti (bas) de la moiti (page de gauche) d'un 1/3 du livre  feuilleter. Et une recherche par mot cl ne peut m'aider car souvent je cherche une impression et je n'ai pas les mots exacts  ::(: 
Et pis comme les autres : j'aime le bois, j'aime le papier, j'aime les livres -> j'ai une bibliothque chez moi avec pleins de rayonnages  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Tellen

Bonjour

J'ai rpondu non. La raison un peu toute celle cit precedement avec en premier l'objet : un livre a vie avec celui qui le possede, ces pages qui se corne...  Je ne pense pas que je pourrais passer  un systeme de ce genre vu l'attachement que j'ai avec un livre qui me plait. De plus le prix est assez prohibitif, et pas seulement celui de l'appareil.
On verra des situations cocase : Vous arrivez vers la fin d'un polar extrement prennant vous allez enfin savoir qui est l'assasin quant tout  coup... Panne de bateries. grrr  ::lol::

----------


## Jidefix

Comme tout nouveau support, je dirai: very good idea, surtout pour les jeunes coliers qui se trimballent 36 bouquins tous les jours (en plus comme a ils les oublieraient pas).

En revanche comme tout nouveau support je dirai aussi: pour l'instant les inconvnient sont beaucoup trop nombreux:
- le prix
- le format (un seul format pour tous les livres achets, a veut dire soit grand, soit petit, mais on peut pas changer en fonction du bouquin)


Aprs c'est sur que lire un bouquin c'est plus sympa, je pensait plutot au cot pratique de la chose. De plus les vieux bouquins qui trainent dans ma bibliothque sont blinds de pussire

----------


## icsor

Bonjour,

j'ai vot non, pour plusieurs raisons :

- on ne peut pas prter un livre qui nous a plu  un copain.
- j'emprunte des livres gratuitements dans des bibliothques, et  mon avis, les bibliothques sont pas prtes d'avoir a.
- j'aime l'aspect du bouquin, mme (et surtout) du vieux bouquin qui a t lu 50 fois.

----------


## tchize_

> j'ai une bibliothque chez moi avec pleins de rayonnages


Bha, tu peux toujours y stocker plein de kindle :p

a pourrait etre positif pour ma copine, vu le nombre de bouquins qu'on peux stocker dans un kindle, elle devrait arriver  faire tenir sa collection dans une seule bibliothque (en serrant bien  ::rire::  )

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Comme tout nouveau support, je dirai: very good idea, surtout pour les jeunes coliers qui se trimballent 36 bouquins tous les jours (en plus comme a ils les oublieraient pas).
> 
> En revanche comme tout nouveau support je dirai aussi: pour l'instant les inconvnient sont beaucoup trop nombreux:
> - le prix
> - le format (un seul format pour tous les livres achets, a veut dire soit grand, soit petit, mais on peut pas changer en fonction du bouquin)
> 
> 
> Aprs c'est sur que lire un bouquin c'est plus sympa, je pensait plutot au cot pratique de la chose. De plus les vieux bouquins qui trainent dans ma bibliothque sont blinds de pussire



Personnellement, je bondis un peu dans le mme sens. A usage personnel, c'est sr que a n'a pas grand intrt, sauf si l'on est un grand nomade / scientifique et qu'on bouge sans cesse dans des pays diffrents. L, je vous verrais mals mesdames/messieurs, trimballer toute votre bibliothque (en bon bois bien lourd bien sr  ::mrgreen:: ) avec vous  :;): 

Il doit y avoir un intrt  la cration de ce Kindle et je pense qu'il pourrait aussi tre en effet plus pratique  utiliser / trimballer pous nos petits chrubins qui doivent des fois emporter des tas et des tas de livres alors qu'ils n'en ont pas toujours besoin  ::D: 


A voir ce que a va donner aux niveaux ventes, c'est comme tout, dans quelques mois y ne vaudra plus la moiti de son prix  ::?: 

J'aurais du rajouter un peu plus d'options dans le sondage...

----------


## Yazoo70

Non mais c'est sur qu'on peut y trouver des montagnes d'utilits au niveau scolaire, professionnel, etc...
Mais pour une utilisation loisir "lecture" pour moi c'est pas au point, ne serait-ce que par la taille de l'engin et son prix.
Par contre j'avais deja vu ce genre d'appareil mais dans des dimensions beaucoup plus raisonnables genre la taille d'un livre de poche (en moins pais  ::D: ) et c'est deja plus attrayant !
Mais bon je pense que a ne remplacera pas les livres loisir tout de suite!

----------


## Deallyra

J'ai vot non.

Je tiens  mes livres.

Tu peux le lire o tu veux, sans besoin d'lectricit.

Aucun retour au SAV... Une bombe EMP ne me mettra jamais en l'air le livre ^^

Je peux tourner les pages comme je le souhaite, je peux sentir l'odeur des vieux livres et non pas celui d'un plastique...
Le livre que tu tiens a un vcu. Tu peux offrir un livre  une personne que tu apprcies...


Pour moi, le livre est un truc hyper vieux, il a fait notre pass et j'espre qu'il fera notre avenir.
Franchement... Le joujou qui nous est prsent... On en fait quoi dans 5 ans ? Poubelle ?

Un livre, tu le gardes des annes, des centaines d'annes.

----------


## 3DArchi

> Un livre, tu le gardes des annes, des centaines d'annes.


 ::?:  T'as pas fait chimie

----------


## tchize_

> Un livre, tu le gardes des annes, des centaines d'annes.


En fait, non Les livres d'aprs 1870 on beaucoup de mal  survivre plus d'un sicle  ::):

----------


## Deallyra

> T'as pas fait chimie


En effet mais je me comprends \o/

Ok ton livre il va te rester dans les mains aprs un long mais bon...




> En fait, non Les livres d'aprs 1870 on beaucoup de mal  survivre plus d'un sicle


Ce sera toujours plus que le livre numrique =)


Maintenant... Soit vous avez saisi ce que j'entendais par l, soit ben... tant pis :3

du temps des disquettes, on s'en servait pour stocker tout plein de choses importantes... Puis il y a eu les CD... Avec la dure de vie vante  une centaine d'annes...
Certains ont eu de bonnes surprises deux ans aprs. Ha bah mince... Mes photos de mariage  ::piou:: 
(oui c'est un autre type de mdia qui est stock mais je m'en fiche)

Les livres c'est le bien. C'est tout \o/

_________________________________________________
Edit  Tchize juste en dessous : 



> (oui c'est un autre type de mdia qui est stock mais je m'en fiche)


Tu vas pas stocker un livre sur CD si ?
Limite le manuel de ton imprimante o il y avait galement le driver pour W98...
Je sais que c'tait un autre mdia -_-
Et maintenant, oui tu peux faire un livre photo de ton mariage...

----------


## tchize_

y a tes photos de mariage dans ton livre?

----------


## LooserBoy

Alors non!
Comme cela a t dit,
- c'est le prix d'un netbook et, comme on dit, qui peut le plus, peut le moins...
- mme si le poids du papier est quelque chose d'assez impressionnant, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir une belle bibliothque
- dans de bonnes conditions de stockage, la conservation d'un livre est tout  fait possible pendant un laps de temps important
- le cot sensuel du livre n'a rien  voir avec un appareil lectronique
- dans le livre, on peut annoter, corner les pages importantes
- a cale bien les armoires  ::aie:: 

Par contre, pour un usage o le document a peu de dure de vie, a peut tre intressant d'avoir un format dmatrialis.

J'aurais bien aim avoir une copie de mes cours en PDF car, mme si je ne m'en sert pratiquement plus du tout (seuls les cours d'conomie/comptabilit/droit de l'entreprise sont rgulirement consults), je les ai gard "au cas o". Et les dmnagements successifs me rappellent  quel point les profs avaient pour habitude de nous charger les sacs comme si on tait des mules.

----------


## Deallyra

La diffrence est l.

Livre | Document

Un livre doit, pour moi, rester sous format papier... Bien que personnellement, si je trouve quelqu'un  crire dans un livre ou le corner intentionnellement...

Les documents peuvent tre numriss, que ce soit des cours de nos annes de facults, des magasines, la newsletter DVP  :;):  ...

----------


## 3DArchi

> Bien que personnellement, si je trouve quelqu'un  crire dans un livre ou le corner intentionnellement...


C'est le minimum. Sinon, c'est comme si tu l'as pas lu.
un livre c'est comme une femme, c'est mieux quand c'est plus vierge

----------


## tchize_

> - c'est le prix d'un netbook et, comme on dit, qui peut le plus, peut le moins... -> -1 pas trs pratique un netbook pour faire de la lecture.
> - mme si le poids du papier est quelque chose d'assez impressionnant, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir une belle bibliothque -> +1 
> - dans de bonnes conditions de stockage, la conservation d'un livre est tout  fait possible pendant un laps de temps important -> environ 50/60 ans je dirais, soit toute une tranche vie 
> - le cot sensuel du livre n'a rien  voir avec un appareil lectronique -> d'accord avec toi (quoi que j'aurais pas utiliser un tel mot)
> - dans le livre, on peut annoter, corner les pages importantes -> -1 Non mais ho, c'est quoi ce massacre? (bon, les syllabus, ok)
> - a cale bien les armoires  -> si c'est cal, c'est que la bibliothque est trop petite, agrandi


La persistance de l'crit est plus forte que celle du numrique. J'ai fait mon mmoire de fin d'tude il y a  6 ans -> Dj plus moyen de remettre la main sur le code. Il n'est pas imprim entirement, le CD qui le contenait n'est plus lisible. Idem pour le pdf du mmoire. Me reste plus que mes exemplaires imprims, prcieusement gards.

Pour ce qui est des enfants, il me semblerait plus appropri de leur fournir des support de cours dtachable (genre t'emporte les pages 45  55 du cours X, les pages 12  17 du cours Y, ....) que de les faire travailler sur un kindle qui aura tout pour les distraire (surtout avec le wifi des voisins de l'cole). C'est comme les cours o les leves arrivent avec des portables pour prendre note  l'unif, c'est source de distraction  ::):

----------


## nyal

> Alors non!
> - dans de bonnes conditions de stockage, la conservation d'un livre est tout  fait possible pendant un laps de temps important


Je conseille  tout le monde de regarder le documentaire ""Une vie aprs l'homme". Ca permet de se rendre compte de l'insignifiance des productions humaines sur l'chelle du temps. Et le livre ne droge pas  cette rgle.

----------


## tchize_

pour ca, suffit de regarder ce que sont devenues les anciennes civilisations  ::): 

Si tu veux faire prserver des trucs au del de la disparition d'une civilisation, faut le taper l o ca risque pas d'voluer. La lune, par exemple  ::D:

----------


## Haywire

Moi je dirais oui, ce genre d'appareil a de l'avenir.
C'est normal que nous soyons contre, mais a va devenir de moins en moins cher, de plus en plus efficace. Le livre papier va, lui, devenir de plus en plus cher.
Et il arrivera un jour o les gnrations futures ne sauront plus ce qu'est un livre papier ( part un vieux truc qu'on peut voir dans les muses ou trouver dans le grenier de papy) et pour eux ce sera naturel de lire sur un cran.

Tout comme le succs du lecteur mp3 aurait t impensable quand ce format est sorti. Et tout comme il reste des irrductibles qui ne jurent que par le vinyle; comme certains DJ, alors que d'autres ont bien fini par cder du fait que trimbaler 250g de cd au lieu de 20kg de disque c'est plus facile.

----------


## Yazoo70

Non mais c'est clair qu'a un moment, tout le monde finira par lire sur ce genre d'engins, ne serait-ce que pour prserver les forts (et pour consommer plus de ptrole du coup ^^)
Mais bon un produit comme ca a $500 et grand comme un set de table, non merci quoi ^^

----------


## Deallyra

> Moi je dirais oui, ce genre d'appareil a de l'avenir.
> C'est normal que nous soyons contre, mais a va devenir de moins en moins cher, de plus en plus efficace. Le livre papier va, lui, devenir de plus en plus cher.
> Et il arrivera un jour o les gnrations futures ne sauront plus ce qu'est un livre papier ( part un vieux truc qu'on peut voir dans les muses ou trouver dans le grenier de papy) et pour eux ce sera naturel de lire sur un cran.
> 
> Tout comme le succs du lecteur mp3 aurait t impensable quand ce format est sorti. Et tout comme il reste des irrductibles qui ne jurent que par le vinyle; comme certains DJ, alors que d'autres ont bien fini par cder du fait que trimbaler 250g de cd au lieu de 20kg de disque c'est plus facile.


Bon... Un peu HS mais tant qu' faire...

Au moins les vinyles, on ne les pirataient pas. Si a se faisait, ce n'tait pas  la mme chelle que pour les musiques au format MP3 de nos jours...

Avec les livres, ce sera la mme chose. Le secteur des artistes est dj bien touch, a va donc rejoindre celui des crivains ?

----------


## tchize_

Pour l'argument cologique, bof bof. Pour l'aspect technologique, ca fait depuis que je suis tout petit qu'on me dit que l'ordinateur va tout remplacer. Pour le moment, je vois que des checs cot papier  ::): 

Le fait de vouloir mettre la main sur quelque chose de tangible, ca continuera invitablement je pense, le support lui, changera probablement on a commenc avec du papyrus, on est pass aux parchemins, au papier, on passera probablement  autre chose  ::D: , mais a i ressemblera toujours, des feuilles qu'on peux manipuler  guise  ::D:

----------


## Haywire

> Bon... Un peu HS mais tant qu' faire...
> 
> Au moins les vinyles, on ne les pirataient pas. Si a se faisait, ce n'tait pas  la mme chelle que pour les musiques au format MP3 de nos jours...
> 
> Avec les livres, ce sera la mme chose. Le secteur des artistes est dj bien touch, a va donc rejoindre celui des crivains ?


C'est dj le cas avec les livres, mme si c'est  plus petite chelle. Sans doute dj parce qu'il y a beaucoup moins de gens qui lisent que de gens qui coutent de la musique, et spcialement chez les jeunes et trs jeunes, qui sont les plus  l'aise avec les nouvelles techno et donc avec le piratage.

Mais le piratage du livre existe depuis longtemps. Quand j'tais petit c'tait les photocopies (surtout pour les livres scolaires ou techniques, o des extraits peuvent servir), maintenant ce sont les livres en pdf (et ceux l concernent la littrature galement).

D'ailleurs a fait un moment qu'il y a des avertissements dans les livres "le photocopiage tue le livre".

Moi je n'en ai pas car je prfre lire un livre sur papier mais  chaque fois que j'ai parl d'acheter tel ou tel ouvrage j'ai toujours trouv quelqu'un pour me dire "si tu veux je l'ai en pdf"...

----------


## GrandFather

Autant je suis attach au livre papier en tant qu'objet extrmement pratique (et difficilement remplaable), autant je pense que ce genre d'appareil a un rel intrt. Pour une raison pratique toute simple : il n'y a rien de plus pnible que de lire un eBook sur un cran orient  l'italienne...

----------


## Aramis

> [...]Le secteur des artistes est dj bien touch, a va donc rejoindre celui des crivains ?


Mais des clous oui!  ::furieux:: 
Les photocopieurs existent deja et les organismes tel que la SACEM n'arretent pas de nous casser les pieds avec ca. Les eBooks ne changent rien. Ma voisine, JK Rowlings, a deja poursuivi en justice plusieurs personnes pour avoir pirater/mis en ligne/distribute ses livres (a noter que souvent ces livres sont disponibles dans d'autre languages que l'anglais avant que la version locale soit finalisee  :8O:  )

Comme discuter dans la video que j'ai poste precedent, il semblerai que le plus gros probleme en ce moment c'est que les editeurs se tirent dans le jambes.

Ar@mi$

----------


## 3DArchi

Le livre sera peut tre un jour remplac par un nouvel techno. En revanche, celle propose n'est pas assez ergonomique par rapport  un livre papier. Manque encore une certaine souplesse physique (y qu'a voir l'tat de certains livres aprs quelques jours dans une poche). Fondamentalement, pouvoir annoter, marquer une page, retrouver un morceau, etc... le soft saura un jour le faire bien et ce ne sera qu'une question d'habitude. A mon sens, le frein est encore sur la mcanique et la rsistance physique de la chose (un livre a marche par -10C et jusqu' peu prs 451F .

Mais j'avais entendu parl de travaux sur des crans souples. Donc, peut tre qu'effectivement, un jour, le livre papier sera supplant par un autre support.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> (surtout avec le wifi des voisins de l'cole).


Leur WIFI, c'est pas du wifi comme on l'entend ici. C'est de la tlphonie 3G...

----------


## Yazoo70

> [...]Ma voisine, JK Rowlings, [...]


Genre c'est ta voisine??
Tu me la prsente :bave:

----------


## Arnaud F.

> La persistance de l'crit est plus forte que celle du numrique. J'ai fait mon mmoire de fin d'tude il y a  6 ans -> Dj plus moyen de remettre la main sur le code. Il n'est pas imprim entirement, le CD qui le contenait n'est plus lisible. Idem pour le pdf du mmoire. Me reste plus que mes exemplaires imprims, prcieusement gards.


C'est malheureusement les alas avec le full numrique, mais qu'on le veuille ou non, on va y tendre de plus en plus et donc faudra se parer  se genre d'ventualits / s'y faire...

N'empche que je te vois mal renumriser ta thse...




> Pour ce qui est des enfants, il me semblerait plus appropri de leur fournir des support de cours dtachable (genre t'emporte les pages 45  55 du cours X, les pages 12  17 du cours Y, ....) que de les faire travailler sur un kindle qui aura tout pour les distraire (surtout avec le wifi des voisins de l'cole). C'est comme les cours o les leves arrivent avec des portables pour prendre note  l'unif, c'est source de distraction


Les cours dtachable !? Tu veux vraiment qu'ils ont des excuses supplmentaires pour ne pas assister au cours?



> Mince monsieur, j'ai emmen la page 13 a 15 du livre de Math et 42 a 48 du livre d'Histoire alors qu'il fallait l'inverse ()


Bof  ::?:

----------


## Aramis

> Genre c'est ta voisine??


Preuve : [ lien ]
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'a compare avec l'adresse de mon CV  ::mrgreen::  et il est evident que nous sommes "_proche_".



> Tu me la prsente :bave:


Il y a bien un StarBuck a deux pas ou on peut la voir en companie de Ian Rankin de temps en temps, mais je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire que je la connais personellement. Desole  ::aie:: 

Ar@mi$ - a Frenchman in a strange land.

----------


## Yazoo70

Classe !
Moi j'aurais pas hsit je lui aurais pay son caf ^^

----------


## Aramis

De retour sur le sujet des eBook, nous avons un commentaire de Corry Doctorow [ lien  ]:



> John Hilton, a doctoral candidate in Instructional Psychology and Technology at Brigham Young University, crunched the numbers to determine whether releasing books through Creative Commons and other methods really does benefit authors and publishers. He found that four titles recently released for free by Random House saw an 11 percent increase in sales in the eight weeks after releasing the online copies compared to the eight weeks prior


A.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Nouveau* Vendredi 12 Juin



> *Le nouveau Kindle DX d'Amazon (lecteur d'ebook) dj en rupture de stock !*
> 
> _Kindle DX: Amazon's 9.7" Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation) par Amazon_
> 
> La commercialisation du Kindle DX  commenc aux tats-Unis sur Amazon.com avant hier mercredi 10 Juin. Ce produit n'est pas encore disponible sur Amazon.fr. Le DX est uniquement vendu directement par le biais du site Web Amazon.com. Le site Amazon.com annonce dsormais une rupture de stock et annonce une arriv en stock  partir du 17 Juin.
> 
> Apparemment, les prcommandes ont puises tous le stocks disponible.
> 
> Les ventes des deux appareils Kindle sont estimes entre 500.000 et 750.000 dollars, alors que le montant total disponible march amricain de clients qui pourraient acheter un Kindle est estim  12 millions de dollars, soit bien moins en comparaison que le march de 200 millions de dollars pour les jeux lectroniques.
> ...

----------


## benwit

> En plus je me tue dj les yeux sur le PC, lire un livre a me les repose.
> Quelque soient les efforts faits je ne pense pas qu'on n'arrivera jamais  ce qu'il soit plus agrable de lire sur un cran que sur du papier.


*Il est vrai qu'un cran fatigue les yeux* car les crans actuels projettent de la lumire. 
Imaginer donc lire une page d'un livre avec une lampe derrire, a vous tuerait probablement les yeux galement.


*Le livre voluera, c'est certain* !  (Peut tre pas en remplacement mais en complment, peut tre pas aujourd'hui mais demain) 
Une des pistes prometteuses est le papier lectronique car l'approche est diffrente, on n'a pas une lampe en face de nous !!!
Cela n'a donc rien  voir avec les crans actuels et explique pourquoi cela consomme moins, pourquoi la lecture sur ce type de papier est moins fatigante, pourquoi il y a des limites qu'on croyait appartenir au pass (noir/banc, temps de rponse, etc...)

Je crois que ce kindle utilise un des premiers prototypes de papier lectronique mais je n'en suis pas certain ...


*Par rapport  ce qui a t dit :*

 ::arrow::  Certains ont de bons arguments (ct plastique, fragilit, batterie, prix, problme du piratage, ...)

 ::arrow::  Pour d'autres, c'est plutt moyen  ::?:  Je dis "moyen" car si certains ont essay et n'aime pas (c'est leur droit), pour d'autres, j'ai l'impression qu'ils n'ont pas essay, qu'ils comparent  leur cran actuel quand ils disent "a fait mal  la tte, a tue les yeux, mon portable il est mieux ... " 


*Ce que j'ai envie de prciser :*

 ::arrow::  Les ebooks *"lcd"* (votre tlphone/pda, votre ordi, des appareils spcifiques commercialiss prcdemment) et les ebooks *"papier lectronique"* (appareils spcifiques en cours de commercialisation ...) sont deux technos diffrentes donc ne les comparer pas pour ce qui est du confort de lecture !!!

 ::arrow::  La dfinition est un nombre de pixel (ex : 1280x1024) et la rsolution est le rapport d'un nombre de pixel par rapport  une unit de mesure (inch,cm,...)  Malheureusement, ce dernier terme par abus de langage est trop souvent utilis  la place du premier.
Les crans d'ordi ont une rsolution de +/- 75 dpi ...
*Plus la rsolution est importante, plus c'est nette et prcis et mieux c'est.*
Les ebooks visent  utiliser un haute rsolution (300 dpi) car c'est + confortable ... (au fait, vous imprimez avec quelle rsolution ?)
Certes, un mme bitmap affich sur un appareil de + forte rsolution vous paratra plus petit et peux vous tuer les yeux (comme sur papier d'ailleurs si c'est trop petit ...)
C'est pour cela qu'*il faut du vectoriel* o le truc  afficher s'adapte pour avoir  taille identique, un meilleur rendu.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

- Je ne suis pas sur que le succs du Kindle DX est du au fait des personnes qui veulent remplacer un livre papier par un kindle DX, mais plutt par des personnes qui ont du contenu  lire sur leur ordinateur, et qui veulent le lire dans des meilleures conditions de confort, comme par exemple tranquillement affals sur leur canap, couch dans leur lit, ou sur la terrasse devant leur piscine.  

- Si vous avez 10 bouquins dans votre bibliothque et que vous lisez quasiment jamais vous vous dites mais  quoi va servir le kindle DX, non je n'en ai pas besoin je peu lire mes 10 bouquins une fois tous les 10 ans, mais la question n'est pas la. On est en train de parler de lire  l'infini des millions de blogs sur le net ou des centaines de milliers d'ouvrages libres de droits, vous allez avoir 100 000 livres dans votre bibliothque ?


Tous le monde  pas les moyens d'avoir une pice ddi  entasser une bibliothque norme, et tous le monde  pas envie d'aller rgulirement passer du temps en dplacement  la bibliothque pour emprunter des ouvrages alors qu'on peu les avoir  porte de la main sans sortir de chez sois grce  internet.

Bref le lecteurs E-book ne remplacera pas le livre pas plus que le CD audio  remplac immdiatement et totalement les Vinyles, mais il est certains que les lecteurs d'eeboks sont destins  un avenir brillants, et que une fois qu'il se seront perfectionnes, et que leur prix aura chut, je pense que tous le monde en aura un, du moins presque tous ceux qui seront connects  Internet (actuellement 30 millions de connects en France ! ),  et que a sera quasiment aussi banal d'en avoir un que de possder un titre bouchon.

----------


## berceker united

> Non
> 
> Perso je prefere avoir un bon livre en main, moins fatiguant a lire et sure pas besoin d'alim ou batterie en tout genre. De plus un livre est moins chere que ce gadget. 
> 
> Maintenant, c'est mon point de vue, mais bon je pense pas trop que sa marche vu le prix, et surtout, ceux qui veulent lire a partir d'un ecran, prenne un portable ou un netbook, qui est plus avantageux.
> 
> Mais rien ne vaut un bon livre avec du papier.


Tu sais, je pense que c'est qu'une question de temps. C'tait exactement la mme chose avec les appareilles photos numriques et le support papier. Regardons aujourd'hui.

Beaucoup comme toi disent qu'il prfre un bon livre en papier. Mais il y a des avantages. 
- Pour ceux qui n'ont pas la place pour avoir une bibliothque et ils sont nombreux.
- Le cot de reviens. Cela permettra  plus de personnes de faire des livres
- L'conomie de papier.
- Le mode de recherche plus facile
- L'ventuel ajout interactif mais attention  pas trop en mettre.
- La visibilit car a parait bte mais il y a des personnes qui ont des problmes de vue ou se trouve dans des zones peut claire.

Les inconvnients sont nombreuse 
- Les imprimeurs peuvent faire la gueule
- Les diteurs aussi.
- La dpendances  l'nergie lectrique.

----------


## tchize_

Autre avantages du livre papier:
- On ne peux pas s'assoir/marcher sans consquence sur un kindle
- Il existe des modles pour enfants en bas age
- Cambrioleur proof*
- peux servir  allumer le barbecue (c'est de saison)
- un mur de livres  reliure cuir, si t'en a les moyen, en jette mieux qu'un mur de kindles  reliure cuir :p

sans parler de l'aspect cologique. Je prfre abattre des dixaines d'arbres pour ma bibliothque (en plus je stocke du carbone chez moi  :;):  ) que d'avoir un appareil a changer tous les 4 ans, pour la construction duquel il faut une dixaines de mtaux rares et dont le recyclage va pose problme :p

Pour ce qui est du papier lectronique, kindle utilise bien a, d'aprs wikipedia  ::): . Donc pas de problme en plein soleil.

*t'hsite moins  assomer un cambrioleur avec un exemplaire de l'encyclopedia universalis qu'avec un kindle  ::D:

----------


## berceker united

> Autre avantages du livre papier:
> - On ne peux pas s'assoir/marcher sans consquence sur un kindle
> - Il existe des modles pour enfants en bas age
> - Cambrioleur proof*
> - peux servir  allumer le barbecue (c'est de saison)
> - un mur de livres  reliure cuir, si t'en a les moyen, en jette mieux qu'un mur de kindles  reliure cuir :p
> 
> sans parler de l'aspect cologique. Je prfre abattre des dixaines d'arbres pour ma bibliothque (en plus je stocke du carbone chez moi  ) que d'avoir un appareil a changer tous les 4 ans, pour la construction duquel il faut une dixaines de mtaux rares et dont le recyclage va pose problme :p
> 
> ...


Ben si je suis au commissariat je prfre qu'ils aient pas de livre sous la main . ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

<troll>il savent pas lire mais ils ont des gros bouquins, tu pense qu'ils vont investir dans des kindle</troll>

----------


## *.Har(d)t

Je pense que ce produit ne sera pas un succs, car pour l'utilisateur moyen il y a beaucoup de freins dj voqus (attachement au format papier, pas de couleurs etc...)

En revanche, j'y vois une utilisation personnellement, pour avoir  dispo toute ma bibliothque de bouquins techniques et documentation au format lectronique : Plus de bouquins impossibles  revendre car outdats qui prennent la poussire, toute ma doc dispo facilement sans avoir besoin de dmarrer ma machine quand je suis en dplacement etc...

A mon avis, il y a donc un usage et une demande de la part d'un public technique, mais pas le grand public.

----------


## tchize_

de toutes faons, il est pas en vente ailleurs qu'aux tats unis.

Mais quand tu vois l'paisseur du truc

t'as vraiment peur de t'assoir dessus  ::D:

----------


## berceker united

> de toutes faons, il est pas en vente ailleurs qu'aux tats unis.
> 
> Mais quand tu vois l'paisseur du truc
> 
> t'as vraiment peur de t'assoir dessus


Je me suis dit exactement la mme chose lorsque je l'ai vu.

----------


## nyal

La photo donne envie d'acheter.  :;):

----------


## tchize_

y a que le kindle a vendre. La madame a dj t vendue et bague.

----------


## millie

> La photo donne envie d'acheter.


Bof, le canap est pas terrible.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Je pense que ce produit ne sera pas un succs, car pour l'utilisateur moyen il y a beaucoup de freins dj voqus (attachement au format papier, pas de couleurs etc...)


Je pense que tu te trompe totalement.
Quand tu lis un roman c'est en couleur ?

Si tu es gros lecteur, et que tu habite  la campagne, de pouvoir tlcharger un contenu pour ainsi dire illimit sans bouger de chez soi c'est un avantage norme...

C'est mme cologique, a coute moins cher en nergie de tlcharger un bouquin ou un journal que de prendre une voiture tous les jours pour se rendre chez le libraire ou  la bibliothque, sans parler du papier conomis.

Donc a va faire un tabac c'est sur et certains, a va commencer doucement comme toutes les nouvelles technologies par les classes suprieures, puis quand cela sera trs performant et peu cher tout ceux qui ont une connexion internet auront envie d'en avoir un...

Voici dont ma prdiction pour les annes qui viennent :
- Vente de lecteur ebook : en hausse
- Connexions internet : en hausse
- vente de livres et journaux papiers : en baisse
- frquentation des bibliothques : en baisse

Je suis pas Madame Irma car au contraire mes prdiction de ralisent gnralement presque toujours  ::lun::

----------


## Astartee

Quand je lis un roman, je peux tre :
- attable au petit-dj
- dans le train ou le RER, prte  fourrer le bouquin dans la premire poche libre du manteau ou du sac au moment de descendre
- debout dans le bus bond, un bras sous celui du voisin et le col tordu pour voir une demi-page
- en train de marcher dans la rue
Quand je lche mon roman, je le laisse traner un peu n'importe o, l o j'tais avant de le poser, ce qui peut inclure :
- sur le rebord du lavabo
-  ct de la plaque lectrique dans la cuisine
- en quilibre sur le dossier du canap
Bref, mes bons vieux livres en papier peuvent souffrir du traitement que je peux leur faire subir (chutes, cornes, tches d'eau, tches de graisse... par contre ceux qui osent crire _exprs_ dans leurs livres devraient aller brler en enfer) et je me vois mal les remplacer par un appareil lectronique fragile  ::mrgreen::  Et puis je peux en prter ou en garer un sans problme... Sans compter mon attachement conservateur au _papier_, au _contact_ avec le livre...
Donc pour un usage personnel, le Kindle, non merci. Sauf peut-tre quand ils en feront un impermable et incassable, genre "feuille de plastique flexible" qu'on puisse facilement rouler dans sa poche, en plus comme a je pourrai mme lire sous la douche, ce qui me pose actuellement quelques difficults. Peut-tre que certaines personnes ne lisent leurs livres que sagement assises dans un fauteuil, et que donc un Kindle pourrait leur convenir, mais c'est un comportement que je n'arrive pas  apprhender  ::aie:: 

Pour un usage professionnel, eh bien je suis dj derrire un cran, je n'ai pas besoin d'un appareil supplmentaire pour consulter des documents lectroniques.
Quelqu'un de plus nomade pourrait en avoir l'usage, afin de facilement transporter quantits de docs techniques, mais quel est le gros avantage par rapport  un (mini) ordinateur portable (capable en plus de rendre d'autres services...) ? 

Bref, pour moi, a reste un chouette _gadget_ (qui comme tous les chouettes gadgets aura un certain succs), mais a ne rentre pas du tout dans mes habitudes de consommation.
Et pourtant, je pense que _ terme_ (par exemple quand la version "feuille de plastique souple" sera au point  :;): ) ce type d'appareil a de l'avenir. Notre socit tend au tout numrique : la musique, les films, les services... les livres devront bien y passer.

----------


## GrandFather

Ce genre d'appareil m'intresse, mais pour un usage restreint  la documentation technique et/ou de rfrence. Parce que les gros bouquins d'informatique de 800 pages pnibles  manier et avec un index misrable (ou carrment erron, quand l'diteur omet de regnrer l'index aprs la renumrotation des pages, rigolez pas a arrive  des diteurs trs bien), a commence  me fatiguer. Quant  lire des ebooks sur un portable, j'y songerai quand ils sortiront des portables avec cran en 10/17 plutt que 17/10...  ::roll::

----------


## LooserBoy

@GrandFather: prends un tabletPC et tourne le...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Quand je lis un roman, je peux tre :


Tu en lis souvent ? Un par an ?
Certaines personnes en lisent plusieurs par jours....





> Pour un usage professionnel, eh bien je suis dj derrire un cran, je n'ai pas besoin d'un appareil supplmentaire pour consulter des documents lectroniques.


Parce que tu es jeune et mince, quand tu es vieux, gros, quasiment handicap par toute sortes de maux et au bord de la tombe : rester assis plus de 30 min peu etre une torture, d'ou le canap (ou le lit) et le kindle...


Pour l'instant tu en  pas l'usage, mais pour d'autre c'est loin d'etre un gadget mais au contraire un truc indispensable qu'ils vont avoir devant leur nez plusieurs heures par jour...

----------


## Astartee

> Tu en lis souvent ? Un par an ?


Tu es sr d'avoir lu la suite ?  ::koi:: 
a dpend des moments videmment (j'ai mes priodes "livre", mes priodes "ordi", mes priodes "bricolage", mes priodes "dprime envie de rien faire") mais a peut aller jusqu'... euh... 1000 pages par semaine en priode de travail, 500 pages par jour en priode de vacances ? c'est bte mais je n'avais jamais pens  mesurer

Et pour le reste, j'ai bien dit : ce n'est pas pour _moi_ (du moins _pas encore_), mais quelqu'un qui lit dans un fauteuil s'y intressera peut-tre plus  :;):

----------


## tchize_

pour l'argument cologique, je suis pas convaincu. Je prfre avoir chez moi des bouquins papier qui ont consomm un peu d'nergie pour arriver que d'avoir ce truc qui va poser d'normes problme de recyclage. En plus, je me vois mal prter mon kindle  un pote, ou dcouper les bons de rduction dans mon journal kindle. Enfin mon kidle dans 2 ans, il sera peut-tre mort (batterie ou cran pt), mes bouquin, dans dix ans, je suis presque sur qu'il seront encore lisible. Je me vois mal aller  une brocante revendre des bouts de mon kindle et rien ne me garanti que mon kindle marchera encore dans 8/9 ans quand amazon serait ventuellement rachet / en faillite  ::): 

Pour moi le kindle m'a l'air d'une choix technologique en rponse  un problme qui n'existe pas, ce sera juste un effet de mode / geekitude mais certainement pas un choix cologique!

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je ne me prononce pas sur ce genre de truc !
Le genre humain est tellement C** qu'il est difficile de parier sur le bon sens !
Y a qu' voir toutes les sa*****ies (telephones portables, iphone, ipod) qu'on arrive  nous fourguer !  ::roll::

----------


## tchize_

c'est la crise, les tlphones qui se vendent le mieux sont.... le iphone :s

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Vous avez beau dire c'est dj un norme succs, c'est surprenant de voir autant de geeks avec des penses de nandertaliens  ::mouarf:: 

Pourquoi pas des livres gravs dans du marbre comme il y  plus de 2000 ans,  a consome pas d'lectricit et a risque pas de tomber en panne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Pourquoi pas des livres gravs dans du marbre comme il y  plus de 2000 ans,  a consome pas d'lectricit et a risque pas de tomber en panne


Ca c'est une ide, je vais ngocier le prix du marbre auprs d'une connaissance qui travaille aux pompes funbres...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Pour un usage pro 100% pour : Economie de papier ! et ca vite les recherches fastidieuses. De plus la mise  jour des doc et beaucoup plus simple et j'en sais quelque chose.  ::cry:: 

Pour un particulier cela tiens plus du gadget qu'autres chose (un peu comme madame michou qui achete un Mac juste pour surfer....  ::aie:: )


->[] je sors

----------


## berceker united

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour un usage pro 100% pour : Economie de papier ! et ca vite les recherches fastidieuses. De plus la mise  jour des doc et beaucoup plus simple et j'en sais quelque chose. 
> 
> Pour un particulier cela tiens plus du gadget qu'autres chose (un peu comme madame michou qui achete un Mac juste pour surfer.... )
> 
> 
> ->[] je sors


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Prenons l'exemple de Air France KLM qui  dcid d'abandonner leur grosse valise de doc technique pour le remplacer par un portable. (Franchement, attendre 2008 pour a c'est quand mme la honte pour cette entreprise). Bref, le Kindle peut rpondre parfaitement  ce genre d'usage. 
Le problme c'est que le papier passe le temps alors que la dmatrialisation non. Ce que je veux dire c'est quand 10 ans est-ce que les donnes seront toujours lisible ? Le papier oui  condition que a soit bien conserv et pas d'incident.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Prenons l'exemple de Air France KLM qui  dcid d'abandonner leur grosse valise de doc technique pour le remplacer par un portable. (Franchement, attendre 2008 pour a c'est quand mme la honte pour cette entreprise). Bref, le Kindle peut rpondre parfaitement  ce genre d'usage. 
> Le problme c'est que le papier passe le temps alors que la dmatrialisation non. Ce que je veux dire c'est quand 10 ans est-ce que les donnes seront toujours lisible ? Le papier oui  condition que a soit *bien conserv et pas d'incident*.



Exactement comme  tout autre objet : tu en prends soin tu le garde longtemps  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> Ce que je veux dire c'est quand 10 ans est-ce que les donnes seront toujours lisible ? Le papier oui  condition que a soit bien conserv et pas d'incident.


D'un autre cot, il est plus facile de copier/archiver/stocker des donnes numriques que des documents papier.  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactement comme  tout autre objet : tu en prends soin tu le garde longtemps


J'ai beau le faire avec mes GSMs, la batterie lache toujours au bout d'un an et demi maxi

----------


## Invit

> J'ai beau le faire avec mes GSMs, la batterie lache toujours au bout d'un an et demi maxi


Exact, mes escuses  ::oops:: 

Mais bon une batterie  changer c'est pas la mort bien que cela implique un surcout qui n'existe pas pour un livre  ::lol:: 

Mais bon pour moi cela reste une solution d'avenir surtout  lheure o l'cologie est sur toutes les langues.

----------


## Erwy

> Mais bon pour moi cela reste une solution d'avenir surtout  lheure o l'cologie est sur toutes les langues.


Je ne suis pas du tout persuad que le cout cologique soit un bon argument.

Les filires "papiers" cologiques existent depuis longtemps(recyclage,reboisement....).Un livre ne consomme pas d'energie et n'est gnralement pas compos de matriaux trs polluant (mme ^pour les encres). 
Tout l'inverse du matriel ncessaire  la lecture du numrique:Consommation d'electricit pour chaque lecture, composant polluant du lecteur,  (particulirement pour les batteries pr-cits) etc.....

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Erwy tu calcule trs mal

Il y  des couts en nergie trs levs pour les livres : 
- fabrication
- transport du lieu de fabrication vers le grossiste, puis transport du grossiste vers le dtaillant, puis transport du dtaillant vers le client (par ses propres moyens ou par correspondance en CPV), puis ensuite trrs grand nombre de livres.

En effet la majorit du temps il y  plus d'invendus que de vendus sur les livres et souvent plus de 70% de la production de livre fini au pilori, et ce pour une destruction massive d'nergie en fabrication, transport et destruction, un gouffre.

Bien sur il y  des dpenses lies  l'utilisation d'un lecteur book, mais comme un seul lecteur permet de lire des milliers de livres pendant des annes, sans gnrer aucun cout de fabrication, de transport et de destructions, un lecteur ebook doit gnrer une conomie en nergie norme par rapport aux livres classiques. Si tu es dans une dmarche colo tu peu recharger ton ebook avec un panneau solaire si tu as envie, il reste donc que le probleme des dchets une fois l'ebook _(ou les piles)_ arriv en fin de vie. C'est certe un probleme important mais, du cot du bilan nergtique global il y  pas photo, un ebook utilis souvent peut faire conomiser normment d'nergie...

Il est bien vident que le lecteur ebook ne s'adresse par du tout aux personnes qui vont lire 1 livre par an, mais  des personnes qui vont avoir plus de 4 heures de lecture pas jour par exemple...

----------


## tchize_

> Mais bon une batterie  changer c'est pas la mort bien que cela implique un surcout qui n'existe pas pour un livre 
> 
> Mais bon pour moi cela reste une solution d'avenir surtout  lheure o l'cologie est sur toutes les langues.


Faut dj beaucoup de livre dans ton ebook mais vraiment beaucoup pour que l'argument cologique prenne le dessus. Je sais pas si t'as vu les technologies utilises pour fait du "papier lectronique" ou pour concevoir les batteries, mais les mtaux rares impliqus l dedans rend le recyclage difficle et la trace nergatique bien plus leve que se faire livrer un camion complet de bouquins. Ce sont des tonnes de pierres qui sont extraites des mines pour faire ta petite batterie (et je plaisante pas, ce sont pas des mtaux rares pour rien).

Pour rfrence j'avais vu un constructeur de panneau solaire qui faisait le calcul pour ses panneaux. Il fallait 3 ans de fonctionnement du panneau solaire pour qu'il produise l'nergie qui avait servit le construire! Alors certe l'ebook est plus petit, mais c'est dj quelques litres de gazoil pour le produire!

Quand  l'utilisation professionnelle. Ben en temps que dveloppeur, mes bouquins je les affiches sur l'cran de PC ^^.

Fin bon bref, c'est pas parce que ca consomme pas de papier que c'est cologique, loin de l  ::):  Avec des arguments pareil on nous a sorti les lection lectroniques  ::vomi::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Pour info

 ::fleche::  2 millions d'ebooks en PDF  tlcharger gratuitement

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour info
> 
>  2 millions d'ebooks en PDF  tlcharger gratuitement


Tant qu'il n'y aura pas des "Dan Brown" ou des "J. K. Rowling" dispo en format lectronique (lgal), je ne pense pas que cela sduira le grand public.  ::roll::

----------


## tchize_

l'ebook, vendu avec sa baguette magique  ::):

----------


## Erwy

> Il y  des couts en nergie trs levs pour les livres : 
> - fabrication
> - transport du lieu de fabrication vers le grossiste, puis transport du grossiste vers le dtaillant, puis transport du dtaillant vers le client (par ses propres moyens ou par correspondance en CPV), puis ensuite trrs grand nombre de livres.


Et le "lecteur" (pc ou autres...) tu crois qu'il arrive comment chez le lclient et le fournisseur, par magie ?
Surtout qu'au poids il vaut bien plusieurs livres, et l aussi la "perte" dt aux invendus et obsolescence est leve.
La consommation energtique du serveur et du rseau (qui marche que quelqu'un s'en serve ou non) pour le stockage et la "livraison", tu crois aussi que c'est neutre ?
Enfin j'ai des livres que j'ai depuis plus de 20 ans, pas un ordinateur qui a dur plus de 5.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Surtout qu'au poids il vaut bien plusieurs livres, et l aussi la "perte" dt aux invendus et obsolescence est leve.


Le poids, l'argument qui tue...  ::mouarf:: 

Quand tu te fais livrer un livre ou un lecteur ebook, le camion qui te livre je pense qu'en gros il va dpenser la mme quantit de carburant.

Ou alors toi tu va acheter un lecteur ebook, une seule fois, et ensuite inutile d'aller chercher des livres tous les jours  la librairie ou  la bibliothque _(c'est ce que font de nombreuses personnes accro  la lecture...)_ .

Tu ne comprends pas l'intrt du lecteur ebook car tu ne fait pas partie des personnes qui lisent plus de 4 h par jours, et tu fait sans doute aussi partie des personnes qui peuvent lire sur un cran d'ordinateur sans probleme pendant des heures parce que tu est probablement plutt jeune et en bonne sant, ce qui est tant mieux pour toi.

Dans de nombreuses annes, quand tu sera g, peut tre grabataire, alors et que la position assise te sera peut tre pnible  maintenir, que tu sera  la retraite, et que tu aura que a  faire : Lire ou regarder la tl, tu aura ton ebook comme tous le monde et lors tu te rappellera "mais il avais raison alors Pierre Louis Chevalier !"

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

> Tu ne comprends pas l'intrt du lecteur ebook car tu ne fait pas partie des personnes qui lisent plus de 4 h par jours,


Tiens un mdium  ::roll::  
Je te conseille de changer ton tarot de Marseille, il ne passera pas la prochaine rvision  ::mouarf:: 


Sur les romans j'ai une vitesse de lecture d' peu prs 120-140 pages par heure (format poche), /2 pour les ouvrages en anglais , /2 pour les ouvrages techniques. Je relis beaucoup parce qu' cette vitesse je lis facilement jusqu' 3-4 livres par semaine (a cela peut tre par jour en vacance) quand j'ai le temps, ce qui fait cher la journe de lecture au bout d'un moment .
Et bien entendu je ne compte pas les journaux ou autres magazine dans ce temps de lecture , a je ne me suis jamais amus  le compter.

Alors Pierre Louis chevalier il peut garder son E-book vu que je n'ai mme pas investit dans une version numrique de ma Britannica

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> ce qui fait cher la journe de lecture au bout d'un moment .


Pour l'instant l'offre francophone pour alimenter les lecteurs ebook est peut tre pas trs vaste, mais dans le futur a pourrais tre intressant d'acheter des livres en ligne en ne payant que les droits d'auteurs non ? Quand on pense que les droits d'auteur ne reprsente souvent que moins de 10% du prix de livre (souvent mme beaucoup moins), et que donc tous le reste ne sert qu' financer le massacre des arbres, du transport et de la destruction...

Enfin dj il est possible de lire tous les "classiques" qui n'ont plus de droits d'auteur, et qui sont trs faciles  trouver sur le web, plus tous les documents et livres libres de droits, rien que pour a je trouve que a vaux le coup, ou alors a vaudra le coup quand la production deviendra massive et que le cout d'acquisition du lecteur e-book deviendra ngligeable par rapport aux conomies qu'il apporte.

----------


## tchize_

> beaucoup moins), et que donc tous le reste ne sert qu' financer le massacre des arbres, du transport et de la destruction...


Il me semble que, contrairement  tout ce qui se trouve dans l'ebook, un arbre est un ressource renouvelable et, en tout cas en europe, une ressource gre correctement.
De plus, dans le coup du bouquin, il y a aussi les correcteurs, la campagne publicitaire ventuelle, les commerciaux qui vont dans les libriaries placer leur bouquin. Vu que j'ai dj trouv en librairie des bouquins rdits sur lesquels il n'y avait plus de droit d'auteur  moins de 2 euros, je pense pas que le papier et le transport coutent si cher que   ::D:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le problme du prix du livre en version papier / version tlchargeable en pdf,  mon avis, le prix sera le mme. C'est juste une solution pour que des diteurs se fassent plus de fric (- de cots pour eux) que pour que les lecteurs gagnent du fric. Et puis, y a plein d'autres aspect qui vont entrer en jeux... Quand j'ai un livre, je le lis, puis je le prte, et le prte, et le prte. Comment cela va se passer avec votre eBook ? 

En plus, la version de votre eBook sera pour le "EBookLecteur v1.2" de chez Machin, mais il est tomb en panne ! Vous achetez alors le EBookLecteur++ v4.5" de chez Truc ! A ben, oui mais aucun moyen de relire vos eBook achets prcdemment ! Vous devez les racheter !

On voit ce que a donne avec les musiques et l'iPod et autres sal**ries ! Si vous faites le compte d'un album tlcharger (de manire lgale s'entend) et du prix de sa version CD ... voyez-vous une grosse diffrence ?  :8-): 

Tout a s'est une manire de s'en mettre plein les poches !  ::aie::

----------


## berceker united

> Le problme du prix du livre en version papier / version tlchargeable en pdf,  mon avis, le prix sera le mme. C'est juste une solution pour que des diteurs se fassent plus de fric (- de cots pour eux) que pour que les lecteurs gagnent du fric. Et puis, y a plein d'autres aspect qui vont entrer en jeux... Quand j'ai un livre, je le lis, puis je le prte, et le prte, et le prte. Comment cela va se passer avec votre eBook ? 
> 
> En plus, la version de votre eBook sera pour le "EBookLecteur v1.2" de chez Machin, mais il est tomb en panne ! Vous achetez alors le EBookLecteur++ v4.5" de chez Truc ! A ben, oui mais aucun moyen de relire vos eBook achets prcdemment ! Vous devez les racheter !
> 
> On voit ce que a donne avec les musiques et l'iPod et autres sal**ries ! Si vous faites le compte d'un album tlcharger (de manire lgale s'entend) et du prix de sa version CD ... voyez-vous une grosse diffrence ? 
> 
> Tout a s'est une manire de s'en mettre plein les poches !


L'Ipod est un hlas un mauvais exemple. Il est totalement compatible avec le MP3 achet sur Itune-Store et sans DRM. C'est  dire que tu peux l'acheter via leur plate forme et le mettre dans un autre baladeur autre que ceux d'Apple.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> L'Ipod est un hlas un mauvais exemple. Il est totalement compatible avec le MP3 achet sur Itune-Store et sans DRM. C'est  dire que tu peux l'acheter via leur plate forme et le mettre dans un autre baladeur autre que ceux d'Apple.


Ha ! Premire nouvelle ! En tout cas ce ne doit pas tre simple, car ma fille rle contre ce truc, et je lui ai dit que c'tait bien fait pour elle !  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

de mmoire, aprs pression des utilisateur, appel a retir les drms de sont itune store. Par contre, les fichiers sont taggs  ton nom. Donc si tu les partage aprs, on saura qui a fait le partage  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Le lecteur d'ebook Kindle DX d'Amazon se popularise*




> Amazon a baiss le prix du Kindle d'origine  $ 300. Le Kindle - qui a dbut en 2007 - a t mis en vente au prix de 400 $ et rduit par la suite  $ 360 en Mai 2008.
> 
> Le Porte-parole d'Amazon : Cinthia Portugal a prcis que la rduction n'tait pas une promotion  court terme mais une vritable baisse de prix :  Nous avons t en mesure d'accrotre le volume de fabrication et donc de diminuer son cot de fabrication.
> 
> Nanmoins, les prix rduit mentionns ci-dessus ne s'applique pas au nouveau et rcemment dvoil Amazon Kindle DX large qui est toujours au prix de $ 489.


Ce n'est qu'un dbut, cette technologie est en train de faire clairement un tabac, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marmot

Qu'en tant que Mr ToutLeMonde Lambda je prfrre dpenser 300$ en bouquin que je peux torcher/prter/annoter plutt que dans un Kindle.  ::aie:: 

Par contre en entreprise a pourrait clairement diminuer la masse de papier

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Qu'en tant que Mr ToutLeMonde Lambda je prfrre dpenser 300$ en bouquin que peux torcher/prter/annoter plutt que dans un Kindle. 
> 
> Par contre en entreprise a pourrait clairement diminuer la masse de papier


Quand je vois que dans ma boite, y en a qui imprime les mails qu'ils envoient (en plus de ceux qu'ils recoivent  ::roll:: ), bon ce sont les mmes qui vous tlphonent pour dire qu'ils vous ont envoy un mail !  ::mouarf::

----------


## zestox

*Non*

Tous simplement, que l'investissement tant si lev cela m'empche de rentabiliser  long terme le kindle par rapport  l'achat de plusieurs livres (le temps d'amortir, le livre lectronique sera mort  cause de bug de vieillesse)...  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

Le problme de Kindle c'est que c'est une techno "proprietaire", avec tout ce que cela implique.




> En plus, la version de votre eBook sera pour le "EBookLecteur v1.2" de chez Machin, mais il est tomb en panne ! Vous achetez alors le EBookLecteur++ v4.5" de chez Truc ! A ben, oui mais aucun moyen de relire vos eBook achets prcdemment ! Vous devez les racheter !


Oui, voila, c'est un peu a l'ide, d'o l'interet d'avoir un reader qui supporte la majorit des standards "ouverts" (HTML, FB2 et PDF en tte).

Mais en soi, les eReaders sont vraiment une techno qui peut (et qui va peut-tre) faire un tabac. J'en ai un perso (mais pas un Kindle) et il n'y a rien de plus pratique quand on lit beaucoup.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Le problme de Kindle c'est que c'est une techno "proprietaire", avec tout ce que cela implique.
> 
> Oui, voila, c'est un peu a l'ide, d'o l'interet d'avoir un reader qui supporte la majorit des standards "ouverts" (HTML, FB2 et PDF en tte).
> 
> Mais en soi, les eReaders sont vraiment une techno qui peut (et qui va peut-tre) faire un tabac. J'en ai un perso (mais pas un Kindle) et il n'y a rien de plus pratique quand on lit beaucoup.


Et l'odeur du papier ? Le froissement des pages ? Le plaisir de feuilleter ? Et quand t'as plus de batterie sur ton eBook ? 
Pour moi, rien de vaudra un bon bouquin !

----------


## smyley

Ceci dit je suis pour la suppression (ou en tout cas la diminution) de la paperasse dans les administrations. Marre de devoir constituer des dossiers de 345 documents et photocopies diverses, de devoir arriver le Mardi ou le Jeudi de 8h15  12h05 vu que sinon les bureaux sont ferms, de devoir faire une queue de 3h45 (ce qui oblige  devoir rserver une journe pour aller faire les "papiers"), d'avoir des dlais monumentaux lorsqu'il faut rcuprer un papier ou se le faire envoyer alors que tout pourrai tre simplifi via l'lectronique ...

----------


## Marmot

Ca c'est le genre d'initiative qui peut faire dcoller le bazar : 




> *Un droit d'auteur plus souple pour doper le livre numrique*
> La commissaire europenne aux Tlcommunications, Viviane Reding, a plaid jeudi pour un droit dauteur plus souple, qui permette dacclrer la numrisation des livres et leur mise  disposition sur internet.  Plus de 90 % des livres dans les bibliothques nationales dEurope ne sont plus disponibles commercialement, parce quils sont soit puiss, soit orphelins (ce qui signifie que personne ne peut tre identifi pour solliciter lautorisation dutiliser loeuvre sur un support digital) , a affirm Mme Reding. La commissaire ambitionne de simplifier lutilisation des oeuvres orphelines en crant un registre europen, dans lequel les bibliothques seraient invites  verser les livres en question. Les ayant-droit auraient la possibilit de se manifester et de rclamer leur d pendant un certain temps,  lchance duquel les oeuvres seraient disponibles pour la numrisation. Ce registre pourrait aussi accueillir, sur base volontaire, les nouvelles oeuvres littraires, dont les auteurs fixeraient les conditions dutilisation. Source

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est comme pour la musique, c'est pas payer les droits d'auteurs (qui sont faibles) le probleme mais les diteurs...

S'il y avais moyen de payer directement des lecteurs aux auteurs sur une plateforme en ligne, on pourrais commander des livres pour 10 fois moins cher.... D'ailleurs a existe mais a n'est pas encore popularis...

Il en reste pas moins qu'il y  dj  disposition un contenu libre de droits qui est norme, rien que cela rends les solutions numriques intrssantes ds maintenant...

a n'engage que moi mais les livres anciens et libres de droits sont souvent 10 fois plus intressants que les machins modernes qui peuvent sortir...

Et pour tout ce qui est techno, informations, ou hobbies on trouve tout sur internet alors pourquoi acheter un livre, qui restera dans 90% des cas  prendre la poussire sur une tagre, voir dans une caisse, sans jamais avoir t lu... ?

----------


## Marmot

> Et pour tout ce qui est techno, informations, ou hobbies on trouve tout sur internet alors pourquoi acheter un livre, qui restera dans 90% des cas  prendre la poussire sur une tagre, voir dans une caisse, sans jamais avoir t lu... ?


Parce que nombreux sont les lecteurs pour qui un livre n'est pas l'objet d'une seule lecture. Les passionns d'un type de littrature (exemple chez moi : l'uchronie) aiment bien retourner dans tel ou tel bouquin pour se remmorer la manire dont l'auteur aborde telle ou telle situation. Et je ne parle mme pas des livres d'Histoire, entre wikipedia (malgr toute ses qualits) et une tude historique il y a plus que le Grand Canyon.

----------


## tchize_

Pour ce qui est du support des format, Amazon a un truc gnial. Quand tu bnficie de la connectivit 3G partout dans le pays (comme aux tats-Unis), tu peux te faire livrer pour une somme modique tes porpre PDF. Le principe, tu envoie  un adresse genre username@kindle.amazon.com ton pdf, il est converti et envoy vers ton kindle automatiquement. Et toi tu n'a qu' payer le cot du transfert 3G (que tu ne paie pas pour les bouquins achets sur amazon). Alors je me demande, combien de temps avant que les spammers trouvent le truc?  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Franchement, repayer pour un PDF qu'on a peut-tre achet sur le Net (livre, publication, ...), c'est abus. Et je ne parle mme pas des documents internes au format pdf (compte-rendus, ...) qui ne doivent pas sortir de la bote. Pourquoi ne pas gnraliser la lecture des PDF, mme des DJVU ?

----------


## tchize_

Il me semble qu'amazon fournit un outils pour convertir  son format interne et que les versions cheres du kindle supportent le pdf en natif :p

----------


## Marmot

Un joli remake de Fahrenheit 451  ::mouarf:: 




> This morning, hundreds of Amazon Kindle owners awoke to discover that books by a certain famous author had mysteriously disappeared from their e-book readers. These were books that they had bought and paid forthought they owned. 
> 
> http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/...l-than-others/
> 
> Amazon remotely deleted some digital editions of the books from the Kindle devices of readers who had bought them. 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/18/te...azon.html?_r=1


Ca va bien les plomber cette histoire  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

C'est une histoire de livre publi par un diteur qui en avait pas les droits, les lecteurs seront rembourss, et Amazon  admis que le livre n'aurait peut tre pas du tre effac.

Ca n'est donc pas un soucis du  la techno mais  des problemes de droits.

Bref c'est plus un "essuyage de pltres" sur une nouvelle technos qu'autre choses, a ne remet pas en question le succs grandissant de cette solution  ::):

----------


## tchize_

Le problme a mes yeux n'est pas trop qu'amazon aie effac les bouquins par erreur, des erreurs ca arrive. Ce qui m'inquite plutot c'est qu'amazon aie prvu les codes ncessaire sur le kindle pour controler ce qui se trouve dedans.... Ce genre de deveice devrait etre passif de ce point de vue l. Ca rception des bouquins, les stocke et les affiche.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Tout  fait, c'est certainement cette "dcouverte" qui aura caus ce choc.

A l'arriv a sera les utilisateurs qui dciderons, si Amazon ne s'adapte pas aux souhaits des lecteurs ils changerons de crmerie et puis c'est tout, d'autres constructeurs sont sur le coup...

----------


## Aramis

La video suivante est peut-etre pertinent a ce debat: [ lien ]

Ar@mi$

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour : Le nouveau Kindle DX d'Amazon (lecteur d'ebook) disponible en France mi Octobre

----------


## jwolfskin

L'effort est louable de la part d'Amazon mais le kindle me rappelle dans un autre domaine le cas des smartphone sous windows mobile. On les trouvaient pas mal voire carrment gniaux avant l'arrive des iphones/Android/PalmPre. J'ai vraiment l'impression que son succs est du au fait que les gens l'utilisent faute de mieux en attendant l'arrive des nouvelles gnrations de tablettes mac/pc avec la couleur, une connectivit plus ouverte et l'entire libert quand  ce qu'on lit et comment on le lit. Maintenant, je vais dans le sens de beaucoup: un bon livre est et reste un livre papier.

 ::lol::

----------


## jniutzwolg

Non,le kindle n'est clairement pas fini (et d'abord sans couleur, comment on lit des BD?  ::piou:: ) ,mais dans l'ide,ce serait gnial de n'avoir qu'un truc tout fin au lieu de dix bibliothques remplies.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour : Le Kindle d'Amazon sera brid  l'international

----------


## LooserBoy

> Mise  jour : Le Kindle d'Amazon sera brid  l'international


Il a compltement perdu son intrt...
Et aprs, on va s'tonner qu'en Europe/France, on soit considrs comme des arrirs technologiques...  ::calim2::

----------


## shidosh

Le Kindle *DX* sera surement en vente  l'international l'anne prochaine (mais cela reste des rumeurs: source).

----------


## Traroth2

Cette histoire d'accord avec AT&T me parait trs bizarre. Le Kindle est 3G, non ? C'est mme comme a qu'il accde au catalogue Amazon. A partir de l, il faut de toutes faons un abonnement  un oprateur quelconque pour pouvoir s'en servir. A partir de l, je ne comprends pas vraiment la problmatique...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Le Nook, un nouveau lecteur d'e-books, donne un srieux coup de vieux au Kindle d'Amazon

----------


## tchize_

> Cette histoire d'accord avec AT&T me parait trs bizarre. Le Kindle est 3G, non ? C'est mme comme a qu'il accde au catalogue Amazon. A partir de l, il faut de toutes faons un abonnement  un oprateur quelconque pour pouvoir s'en servir. A partir de l, je ne comprends pas vraiment la problmatique...


La problmatique c'est que Amazon a un accord avec AT&T. Amazon paie l'abonnement 3G "en vrac", et rpercute le prix sur les prix de vente (ou prix de convertion dans le cas d'un document  toi). Enfin c'est comme a que je l'ai compris.

Le problme pour l'europe, il n'existe pas d'oprateur 3G europen, juste un ribambelle d'oprateurs nationaux avec roaming et tout le bordel. C'est vachement plus compliqu  ngocier  :;):

----------


## Shaidak

Coucou,

Alors aprs avoir lu l'ensemble de la discussion, ce qui fut assez fatiguant pour mes pauvres petits yeux je dois l'admettre, je dirais que le dbat ressemble  une discussion de sourds ...
L'opposition se fait entre ceux qui sont pour le Kindle au niveau professionnel et ceux qui sont contre au niveau personnel  ::koi:: .

Pour ma part, au niveau professionnel aucun problmes bien que je sois attach au support papier.
Au niveau personnel, et bien aucune ide puisque je n'ai jamais essay mais j'imagine que a ne doit pas tre si problmatique que a (question d'habitude).
En revanche, quand je voie l'argument du livre qu'on peut gribouiller, froisser, corner ... je me demande quelle est la dure de vie de vos bouquins et qui voudrait bien le relire aprs avoir t bousills  ::?: . Un ami a eu le malheur de souligner une phrase au stylo rouge qu'il avait bien aime dans un de mes livres (Le Meilleur des Mondes pour ne pas le citer) et je peux vous assurer qu'il a faillit y passer.
Je ne gribouille que dans les bouquins techniques (et encore) et dans les revues/articles, mais pour un livre (roman ou autres) jamais ... je me voie mal gribouiller dans ma collection de Balzac  ::aie:: .

Certains ont dit que le Kindle tait fragile ... peut-tre, mais un livre aussi : eau, feu, enfant (miam miam les pages) donc pour a, j'avancerais simplement qu'on a au moins l'avantage de pouvoir sauvegarder les donnes avec un Kindle  :;): .

Pour finir, je dirais que je suis plutt pour bien que je sois sceptique quand au succs du produit (en tous cas pas pour le moment) et du fait que je ne l'achterais certainement pas compte tenu du prix et du choix de livres disponible  ::mouarf::

----------


## leyee

> Ce genre d'appareil m'intresse, mais pour un usage restreint  la documentation technique et/ou de rfrence. Parce que les gros bouquins d'informatique de 800 pages pnibles  manier et avec un index misrable (ou carrment erron, quand l'diteur omet de regnrer l'index aprs la renumrotation des pages, rigolez pas a arrive  des diteurs trs bien), a commence  me fatiguer. Quant  lire des ebooks sur un portable, j'y songerai quand ils sortiront des portables avec cran en 10/17 plutt que 17/10...


Idem, j'ai achet dans ce but le Sony reader PRS-505 il y a quelques annes mais l'ai revendu car malheureusement l'cran est trop petit (en rsolution) pour permettre de lire des bouquins d'infos... Je pense que je reessaierai lorsque la taille de l'ecran sera d'au moins 9 ou 10" avec une rsolution plus importante et pourquoi pas la couleur

----------


## Aramis

> Le Nook, un nouveau lecteur d'e-books, donne un srieux coup de vieux au Kindle d'Amazon


Bah! Il faut savoir enfoncer le clous avec des revendications pareil  ::wink::  [ marteau ]  ::mrgreen:: 

A.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Idem, j'ai achet dans ce but le Sony reader PRS-505 il y a quelques annes mais l'ai revendu car malheureusement l'cran est trop petit (en rsolution) pour permettre de lire des bouquins d'infos... Je pense que je reessaierai lorsque la taille de l'ecran sera d'au moins 9 ou 10" avec une rsolution plus importante et pourquoi pas la couleur


Arf a m'arrange pas ce tmoignage, je voulais acheter le prs-600 (seulement un pouce de plus que le prs-505) pour justement lire les bouquins d'informatique  ::aie:: .

----------


## leyee

> Arf a m'arrange pas ce tmoignage, je voulais acheter le prs-600 (seulement un pouce de plus que le prs-505) pour justement lire les bouquins d'informatique .


J'ai pourtant une excellente vue mais la rsolution (plus que la taille de l'cran) tait trop faible du coup pour les bouquins d'info, mme en croppant les bandes blanches souvent gnreuses, j'tais oblig de lire en paysage et du coup je n'affichait qu'une demi page  la fois.
  C'est quelque chose que je trouvais gnant dans la mesure o pour du code on est souvent amen  revenir en arrire pour des raisons de comprhension...
  Si on met de ct ce dfaut et dans une moindre mesure le temps de chargement d'une page relativement long, on s'aperoit qu'il s'agit rellement de l'avenir du livre : compact, fin, lger, robuste bref vivement que sorte un modle un peu plus adapt histoire de plus se balader avec des pavs de 800 pages

----------


## Aramis

Comme beaucoup de chercheurs je suis un grand fan de (La)TeX, et il m'est arrive de rever de voir mes documents, tel que ma these doctorale, en format e-Book. On dirait que ce n'est pas pour demain  ::aie::  . Voici une video assez interressante (minus la mention du  ::furieux:: phone) sur le sujet [ lien ].

Ar@mi$

----------


## tchize_

je viens de faire le calcul (pour rigoler). Les kindle coute 259$. Un livre en kindle coute, en moyenne, manifestement 50% de moins que sa version papier. Je compte pas la livraison car il y a toujours moyen de trouver  prix similaire  ceux d'amazon  la librairie du coin.
Pour rentrer dans mes frais, et conomiser 259$, il faudrait que je commande donc pour 259$ de bouquins kindle, donc l'quivalent de 520$ de livres papier. Un bouquin d'info, version papier, c'est en moyenne 55-60$, soit donc 9 bouquins de rfrence. Comme la garantie n'est que d'un an (livraison depuis les tats unis), il faudrait donc que je commande 9 brique par an en version kindle pour rentrer dans mes frais.

donc comme dj mentionn, faut tre un consommateur assez important pour acheter ce genre de truc, mais pas autant que je l'aurais cru au dpart.  :;):  A voir aussi si les prix se maintiendront.

----------


## mrjay42

J'aurais tendance  penser que plus on centralise les fonctions mieux c'est.
L'iPhone (bien que je ne sois pas fan de l'objet) centralise toutes sortes de fonctions :
Tlphone, cl usb, mp3, internet, jeux, emulateurs, GPS, etc etc

Le Kindle lui ne sert "qu'a" lire des ebooks...

----------


## UNi[FR]

Je ne pense pas que ce genre de produit arrive  perser avant plusieurs annes.

Prix trop lev, et ce genre de produit n'est pas encore ass simple pour tre  la porte du plus grand nombre de lecteur.

----------


## koktel_dfr

J'ai rpondu oui mais je justifie quand mme...

La critique principale est le prix. Bien sur que 150 ca fait cher mais il faut tre raliste je pense que la trs grosse majorit des bouquins visionns sur les ebooks readers ne sont pas achets. Alors d'accord, on paye 150 mais aprs on ne paye pas les bouquins (mme si je le rappelle c'est illgal...). Mais je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit la musique lgale qui est particip au succs des lecteur MP3...

Au risque de dclencher un certains dgout envers les inconditionnels du livre personnellement un bouquin ca me prend la tte, j'en ai plein, ca prend de la place et je ne sais pas quoi en faire car jeter un bouquin me pose des problmes de conscience et revendre un livre de poche sur ebay ou autre je ne vois pas l'intrt car une fois dduit le prix de l'annonce et de l'envoie postal il ne reste plus grand chose... Donc moi je dis oui au tout lectronique car stocker des livres dans un petit appartement parisien c'est vraiment la galre ! de plus cot pratique, je lis souvent dans le mtro et l'avantage de l'ebook reader c'est qu'il reste a la bonne page, pas besoins de faire du cornage de page  la hte  chaque correspondance.... 

Le seul gros dfaut est pour moi qu'il manque la couleur car mme s'il m'arrive de livre des romans je lis encore plus des articles techniques incluant notamment des schmas, les quelques niveaux de gris disponibles ne sont pas suffisant et je pense que cela doit impacter beaucoup sur la clart de certains schmas.

----------


## tchize_

il y a un point qui n'a aps t beaucoup mentionn je pense, la disponibilit de livre en langue franaise. Non pas maintenant, mais dans un futur plus ou moins proche. Contrairement aux tat-unis, c'est beaucoup plus dur de ngocier des e-livres en franais, car non soumis aux lois sur les livres, donc pas  toute la chaine de prix garantis. Rsultat? Des ebook en franais qui en arrivent parfois  couter plus cher que leur version papier:

Voir cet article http://www.lemondenumerique.com/?page_id=19475



> La corporation de la plume est protge par la loi franaise, et la culture serait donc rentable. Et puisque cette protection est dj ancienne  une TVA  5.5%, marges diteurs/commerants garanties, prix de vente dtermin par lditeur  aujourdhui la France voit ses eBooks vendus avec un TVA  19.6%, puisque les textes de lUnion Europenne prcisent que la TVA rduite ne sapplique qu  des livres sur tous les types de supports physiques.  Ah! Aurait-on oubli de prvoir quun livre pourrait un jour se vendre sur un support non-physique ? Rponse affirmative. Oui. Sil faut quun diteur rengocie avec chacun de ses auteurs pour payer des droits en pourcentage du prix du livre virtuel, il ne sortira pas un eBook franais  un prix correct avant trs longtemps

----------


## benwit

"des livres sur tous les types de supports physiques."

Je comprend ce qu'ils ont voulu dire mais nanmoins, a peut se prter  discussion je trouve. 
Il y a bien un support physique : la puce mmoire/disque dur.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le Kindle d'Amazon s'impose*
*Les ventes d'e-books s'envolent et dpassent pour la premire fois celles des livres papiers*


Le site de e-commerce Amazon vient d'annoncer qu'il avait vendu pour la premire fois plus de livres numriques (les fameux e-books) que de livres papiers lors de ce Nol 2010.

L'explication de ce pic de ventes : le succs du Kindle (le e-reader maison) vritable must technologique sous les sapins du monde entier.

D'aprs Jeff Bezos, PDG du site, le Kindle aurait t le cadeau le plus command de l'histoire d'Amazon dans la rubrique lectronique.

Un cap symbolique donc, mais qui pose encore des questions, notamment conomiques.

Car  chaque vente, Amazon perdrait de l'argent. Le prix public moyen d'un e-book est d'environ tant de 5 $, l o le prix auquel les diteurs fournissent leurs contenus au format numrique est d'environ 15 $. Amazon vendrait donc  perte pour populariser le produit... et faire pression sur les diteurs.

Il est cependant difficile d'apporter des rponses et d'y voir un peu plus clair. Amazon n'a  communiqu aucun chiffre, ni sur les e-books ni sur le Kindle.

Reste que cette dclaration montre que les livres numriques sont en plein essor. Une confirmation puisque ce march qui attise de plus en plus d'apptits, mme si pour leurs parts le Nook (lire news prcdentes) ou le Reader de Sony ont, semble-t-il, mordu la poussire.

Ou plutt la poudreuse en cette saison hivernale.


*Source* : Communiqu d'Amazon


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse d'un pic de vente ponctuelle ou au contraire que c'est le signe que les e-books et les readers arrivent durablement  maturit ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous command un Kindle pour Nol ? Et dans les deux cas, pourquoi ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Reste que cette dclaration montre que les livres numriques sont en plein essor. Une confirmation puisque ce march qui attise de plus en plus d'apptits, mme si pour leurs parts le Nook (lire news prcdentes) ou le Reader de Sony ont, semble-t-il, mordu la poussire.


C'est bizarre, j'ai eu un son de cloche totalement diffrent : 

http://www.01net.com/editorial/51021...-phenomenales/

Qui dit vrai ? 

Pour ma part j'ai eu un sony touch reader pour noel.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> C'est bizarre, j'ai eu un son de cloche totalement diffrent : 
> 
> http://www.01net.com/editorial/51021...-phenomenales/
> 
> Qui dit vrai ? 
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai eu un sony touch reader pour noel.


A choisir, je prendrai un Kindle, mais la question est de savoir si le communiqu est postrieur ou antrieur  celui d'Amazon. Et il faut rappeler qu'il n'y a aucun chiffre chez Sony, tandis que pour le Kindle, on le sait  peu prs.

----------


## jlandrei

Pour ma part, je pense que le kindle n'a pas encore sa place en france simplement par manque de e-book en francais. Si c'est pour lire un classique, autant l'acheter quelques centimes dans une broquante. Pour les derniers livres sortis, perso j'ai jamais vu en numrique.
Je pense aussi que l'avenir des e-book se trouve dans les smartphones. quand on voit ces petites betes avoir des ecrans de 800x480 on se dit qu'il est tous a fait possible de lire qqchose dessus.
Les e-book ne remplaceront pas livres, il s'agit juste d'un nouveau support. Les gens comme moi continueront a acheter des bibliotheques. C'est un peu comme le vin de table et le vin de garde. le e-book c'est pour les lectures de tous les jours, les livres papier, c'est pour toujours.

----------


## benwit

Pour ma part, l'avenir du livre lectronique passe par la techno de l'encre lectronique.
Certes, elle reste  amliorer (augmenter la dfinition, la ractivit, la taille du support, la couleur) 

Lire actuellement sur un smartphone ou n'importe quelle autre tablette qui n'a pas cette technologie, c'est encore comme lire sur un cran (une lampe en face des yeux) et avec tous les inconvnients que a procure ...
Je crains que mlanger deux technos diffrentes pour les ebook ne fera que perdre les utilisateurs (on le voit trs bien dans certains posts prcdents o certains inconvnients ne sont spcifiques qu' une techno donn)

Si apple faisait dans le monde des liseuses (avec e-ink ou quivalent) ce qu'il a fait avec l'iphone, a serait super.
Si c'est pour pondre une tablette  vocation ordinateur, c'est bien aussi.

Mais si c'est une tablette qui veut se faire passer pour une liseuse sans utiliser la techno adquate, a ne fera que perturber le march.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Un SDK pour le Kindle d'Amazon*
*Et son tout nouvel AppStore, il sera disponible en nombre limit aprs inscription*


Amazon vient de dcider de faire comme tout le monde : il ouvre un AppStore.

Le Kindle, son e-reader, permettra donc prochainement d'accder  un magasin d'applications inspir par le modle conomique d'Apple.

Si certains remettent en cause l'intrt et la viabilit d'un tel projet, d'autres y voient un pas de plus dans la bonne direction pour imposer le Kindle comme un terminal mobile  part entire.

Les dveloppeurs intresss seront ravis d'apprendre qu'Amazon vient galement d'annoncer un Software Development Kit (SDK). Il contiendra des extraits de codes, des outils de programmation et toute la documentation ncessaire  la ralisation d'applications.

Trs bonne initiative de la part d'Amazon, le SDK contient un simulateur de Kindle pour PC, Linux ou Mac pour tester les programmes crs.

_Nous esprons que les dveloppeurs nous surprendront avec leurs crations_, souligne Ian Freed, vice prsident de la filiale Amazon Kindle.

Pour l'instant le SDK n'est pas encore disponible.

Il devrait nanmoins arriver ds le mois prochain et sera tlchargeable aprs une inscription sur le site d'Aamzon... _dans la limite des places disponibles_ serait-on tent de dire puisque le nombre de SDK sera (trs) limit.

Une manire comme une autre de crer le buzz.


La page d'inscription pour esprer tre slectionn(e) se trouve ici.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'un AppStore pour le Kindle est une bonne ide ? Ou au contraire est-ce un AppStore de plus (voire de trop) ?
 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tent(e) par ce SDK ? Quel type d'API imaginez-vous pour le e-Reader d'Amazon ?

----------


## trenton

> pour PC, Linux ou Mac


Mac est un PC et on peut faire tourner Linux dessus.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Mac est un PC et on peut faire tourner Linux dessus.


Certes. Tu as mille fois raison.

Je reprenais juste la distinction "grand public" : "- Hello I'm a Mac, - Hello, I'm a PC" chre ... Apple (sauf erreur de ma part)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Julien Bodin

Le Kindle m'intresse normment pour emporter avec moi des bouquins sans trimballer physiquement une bibliothque.

En revanche j'ai du mal  comprendre  quoi pourrait servir un SDK....

----------


## Traroth2

Je cherche vainement des dtails sur KDK, comme les langages de programmation avec lesquels il est compatible. Quelqu'un a des infos ?

----------


## Arnard

Un SDK permet d'enrichir le ebook en fonctionnalits. J'ai pu taffer sur un iLiad (socit iRex), ebook avec noyau linux, sdk fourni, ya des gars sur le net qui te sortent des outils de gestion de tes pdf, des jeux, ce genre de trucs... Ca permet de sortir du simple outil de lecture de pdf. Rien que la prsence du wifi/ethernet permet d'utiliser un navigateur web  ::):

----------


## Abderasmus

Kindle  est un outil  encore  mconnu  travers  le monde!  Ce  n'est pas le cas videmment  pour les pays  d'Europe  Occidentale  les  USA  et  la  CHINE !
 Une  chose  est  sure : "Kindle"  et  les technologies  similaires ,seront  les  outils didactiques  de  l'avenir !  Notamment  en "didactique  des  langues" !
  Une  "rvolution"  que  ne semble pas encore  percevoir  l'humanit !
  Chinois , Hindous , Brsiliens  et Africains vont  "s'approprier"  les  langues Modernes "Dominantes" : Anglais , Franais  et  font faire  d'elles  leurs  langues
Maternelles. A  tel  point qu'Amricains  et  Franais vont  etre : "MINORITAIRES",compars  ceux qui 'approprieront  de  ces "DEUX  LANGUES".
Pour  l'Italien et  le  Turc:  bye bye Whelus .  "Isn't it ?"

----------


## smyley

wow.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le Kindle va-t-il se transformer en Tablet PC ?*
*Amazon vient de racheter un fabriquant d'crans tactiles pour son e-reader*


Jusqu'ici, il n'tait pas question d'inclure un cran tactile au Kindle, le e-reader d'Amazon. L'explication tait simple : cette technologie tait  parait-il - incompatible avec l'encre numrique du Kindle (la fameuse E-ink).

Les choses viennent pourtant de changer subitement avec le rachat de Touchco par Amazon.

Touchco fabrique des crans tactiles multitouches et  transparents . Autrement dit sa technologie, baptise  interpolating force-sensitive resistance (IFSR) , serait parfaitement compatible avec l'encre du Kindle.

Les crans produits par cette socit font galement la diffrence entre un point touch avec un stylet et un point touch avec un doigt. On imagine dj la multiplication des fonctionnalits rendue possible par cette caractristique. D'autant plus que le nombre de points dtects est illimit.

Enfin, et ce qui ne gche rien, les dalles de Touchco sont nettement moins chres que celles d'Apple.

Ni Amazon, ni Touchco ne se sont pour l'instant exprims.

Mais il semble bien que les crans de la start-up soient rapidement amens  quiper les futures versions du Kindle. C'est en tout cas ce qu'affirme le New York Times.

Le Kindle, menac par le iPad, serait-il sur le point de se transformer en Tablet PC ?

Une hypothse qui expliquerait la mise  disposition d'un SDK et l'arrive d'un AppStore que certains jugeaient surprenant pour un simple e-reader.


*Source* : L'article du NY Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, ce rachat, le SDK et l'annonce d'un AppStore indiquent-t-ils qu'Amazon va-t-il transformer son Kindle en Tablet PC ?

----------


## robert_trudel

possible, pourquoi pas, si c'est possible d'avoir une aussi bonne cran que le kindle sur un tablet pc... pourquoi pas...

il y aura beaucoup de tablet qui sortiront avec android... il pourrait tre bien pour amazon de choisir cet os

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> il y aura beaucoup de tablet qui sortiront avec android... il pourrait tre bien pour amazon de choisir cet os


Beaucoup d'analystes parient plus sur Chrome OS que sur Android pour les tablettes (pas particulirement pour le Kindle, mais en gnral).

Aprs, pour le Kindle... bien malin celui qui peut dire ce que fera Amazon avec son Linux modifi maison si l'appareil volue vers la tablette.

----------


## Molos

> Beaucoup d'analystes parient plus sur Chrome OS que sur Android pour les tablettes (pas particulirement pour le Kindle, mais en gnral).
> 
> Aprs, pour le Kindle... bien malin celui qui peut dire ce que fera Amazon avec son Linux modifi maison si l'appareil volue vers la tablette.


Comment on peut avoir un Chrome OS sur une tablette ? Car si j'ai bien compris pour Chrome OS il faut tre connect  internet pour pouvoir l'utilis, donc je suis pas sur que a soit trs utile. Moi j'aimerai bien Android, surtout s'ils font comme l'Ipad pour que les app soit compatible entre les diffrents appareils.

----------


## FailMan

> Comment on peut avoir un Chrome OS sur une tablette ? Car si j'ai bien compris pour Chrome OS il faut tre connect  internet pour pouvoir l'utilis


Sachant qu'une tablette  pour vocation d'tre utilise le plus possible relie  internet, je ne vois pas le problme, pourquoi intgre-t-on des puces 3G & Wifi dans les tablettes ? (non l'iPad n'est pas une vraie tablette  ::aie:: )
Certainement pas pour faire joli.

Le choix de Chrome OS se tient selon moi.

----------


## Traroth2

Bon, il semblerait que le dveloppement pour Kindle se fasse tout simplement avec Java ME :

https://kindlepublishing.amazon.com/...t?id=200436000

Entre le Nook qui tourne sous Android et le Kindle avec Java ME, nous autres Javastes ne sommes pas prs d'tre au chmage... :-)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le Kindle passe sous la barre des 140 dollars*
*Le lecteur de livres numriques d'Amazon s'amliore et approche les 100 euros*

*Mise  jour du 29/07/10*


Tout vient  point  qui sait attendre.

Concurrence oblige (Nook, Cybook Opus), Amazon vient de baisser les prix du Kindle, son lecteur de livres lectroniques star.

Cette baisse de prix s'accompagne d'une nette amlioration de l'appareil et de ses performances.

L'cran est toujours de 6 pouces mais le Kindle est dsormais plus fin et plus lger (250 grammes). Il utilise une nouvelle technologie, dite de l'encre numrique (e-ink), _ pour un contraste 50 % suprieur aux autres lecteurs_ . La e-ink permet mme, d'aprs Amazon, de _ lire en plein soleil_ .

Deux variantes sont commercialises en pr-commande  partir d'aujourd'hui : la version 3G et Wifi  ( 189 $, avec connexions 3G incluses) et la version Wifi seul ( 139 $). Soit des prix europens avant TVA (importation oblige) et hors cots de livraison d'environ 110 Euros et 150 Euros.

Cerise sur le gateau, le Kindle embarque  prsent un navigateur, exprimental certes, mais qui s'appuie sur Webkit (le moteur de Safari et de Chrome). Et surtout _ la navigation Web avec le Kindle, en 3G ou en Wifi, est gratuite_ .

L'arrive de l'iPad aurait-elle motiv Amazon ?

Visiblement oui. Et c'est tant mieux.


Le Kindle est en pr-commande sur le site amricain d'Amazon, ici pour la version Wifi, et ici pour la version 3G.


*Source* : Annonce officielle du nouveau Kindle

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette baisse des prix, le navigateur et les connexions offertes peuvent-ils vous pousser vers le Kindle ? Ou les e-readers n'ont-ils, d'aprs, aucun intrt et aucune chance face aux Tablet PCs ?

----------


## FailMan

> _ la navigation Web avec le Kindle, en 3G ou en Wifi, est gratuite_ .


Tout de mme, heureusement qu'elle est gratuite en WiFi, il manquerait plus que tout le monde fasse comme Archos, une puce WiFi qui ne sert  rien vu que les programmes pour l'exploiter sont en option, naturellement.

Par contre j'imagine que pour la 3G, a rentre dans le cadre d'un abonnement, non  ::?:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Cette baisse des prix, le navigateur et les connexions offertes peuvent-ils vous pousser vers le Kindle ? Ou les e-readers n'ont-ils, d'aprs, aucun intrt et aucune chance face aux Tablet PCs ?


L'avantage du reader c'est la fatigue oculaire moindre. Le problme c'est qu'a cot, l'cran est petit (5-6''), noir et blanc, et que pour lire un PDF par exemple (genre un article scientifique) c'est la croix et la bannire. Problme que n'as pas une tablette.

Par contre il est clair que pour l'autonomie y a pas photo, un appareil  cran eInk crase toute tablette puisque l'cran ne bouffe de la puissance que pendant un refresh. mon BeBook tient ~7000 pages de texte avant d'tre recharg.

Il y a Plastic Logic qui travaille sur un reader eInk A4 mais bon pour le moment a a pas l'air de se concrtiser et ils sont pas forcment donns.

Je crains que les readers purs eInk restent un march de niche.

Ou alors il y a une boite dont le nom m'chappe qui bosse sur une tablette avec un ecran hybride (LCD avec une couche eInk superpose). A suivre pour voir ce que a va donner.

----------


## damien.charpentier

La 3G est cense tre gratuite. 

Offre intressante, mais j'ai remarqu pas mal de bouquins d'informatique dont la version Kindle est plus chre que la version papier.   :8O:

----------


## kuranes

> La 3G est cense tre gratuite. 
> 
> Offre intressante, mais j'ai remarqu pas mal de bouquins d'informatique dont la version Kindle est plus chre que la version papier.


La 3G est finance  chaque achat d'un livre, une infime partie finance la 3G.

Pour les livres d'informatique, faut voir, peut-tre s'agit-il de livres sans DRM, avec une licence permettant de les avoir sous diffrents supports sans supplment de prix.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Version Kindle = version avec DRM  :;): 

Sinon, c'est peut-tre maintenant que le Kindle va tre abordable. Encore un effort pour passer  100$/100 et je franchirai peut-tre le pas, sauf si je trouve au mme prix un ereader qui lit aussi le chm/djvu.

On peut modifier l'orientation de l'affichage ? Pour les publications, a peut le faire.

----------


## damien.charpentier

A noter que Barnes & Noble (libraire amricain) offre le Nook pour le mme prix.

Il tourne sur Android, supporte le format libre EPUB. De plus, j'ai compar quelques bouquins avec l'offre d'Amazon; dans la plupart des cas le produit est moins cher sur le Nook.

A voir !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...e-book_readers

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Mais le Nook est exclusivement US, non  ::|:  ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> On peut modifier l'orientation de l'affichage ? Pour les publications, a peut le faire.


Non pour peu que le texte soit sur 2 colonnes, c'est Bagdad pour lire.
Et un gros Djvu est assez mal gr aussi (limitation des ressources d'un reader oblige,  voir pour les modles plus rcents).

----------


## guence

> Kindle  est un outil  encore  mconnu  travers  le monde!  Ce  n'est pas le cas videmment  pour les pays  d'Europe  Occidentale  les  USA  et  la  CHINE !
>  Une  chose  est  sure : "Kindle"  et  les technologies  similaires ,seront  les  outils didactiques  de  l'avenir !  Notamment  en "didactique  des  langues" !
>   Une  "rvolution"  que  ne semble pas encore  percevoir  l'humanit !
>   Chinois , Hindous , Brsiliens  et Africains vont  "s'approprier"  les  langues Modernes "Dominantes" : Anglais , Franais  et  font faire  d'elles  leurs  langues
> Maternelles. A  tel  point qu'Amricains  et  Franais vont  etre : "MINORITAIRES", compars  ceux qui 'approprieront  de  ces "DEUX  LANGUES".
> Pour  l'Italien et  le  Turc:  bye bye Whelus .  "Isn't it ?"


C'est dj fait depuis que le colon est arriv aux portes de l'Afrique. Nos langues officielles sont le Franais et l'Anglais.
Moi je suis intress par le kdk qui est une bibliothque mobile et cologique (le papier est conomis).

----------


## damien.charpentier

> Mais le Nook est exclusivement US, non  ?


Je viens de voir ca. Ils bloquent l'achat d'ebooks si vous tes  l'tranger pour cause de droit d'auteurs. 
De plus j'ai regard  leur catalogue, il est 10 fois plus rduit que chez Amazon. Dommage.

----------


## GanYoshi

De toutes faons, pour avoir achet le PRS-600, je peux vous dire que c'est de la merde les bouquins numrique. 

C'est plus long  ouvrir qu'un vrai livre, a rame, il y a moins de caractres par page, il faut le recharger, a cote cher, a lis super mal la moiti des pdf que tu trouves(ds qu'il y a des colonnes), a fatigue quand mme plus les yeux, tu peux pas crire dessus aussi  l'aise que que sur un bouquin et j'en passe etc... 

Bref rien de bon la dedans, donc ils peuvent bien le passer sous les 140, tant que a cote plus cher qu'un livre a vaut pas le coup pour moi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De toutes faons, pour avoir achet le PRS-600, je peux vous dire que c'est de la merde les bouquins numrique.


Non, c'est le PRS-600 qui est de la bouse, nuance. Fallait se renseigner avant d'acheter  ::P:

----------


## GanYoshi

> Non, c'est le PRS-600 qui est de la bouse, nuance. Fallait se renseigner avant d'acheter


Les dfauts que je cite sont inhrents  la plupart des lecteurs, donc pas la peine d'essayer de me rejeter la fautes de ma dception.  ::aie:: 

Et l'excuse du "a prend moins de place, je pars en vacances avec 36 000 livres et j'en lis mme pas un parce que j'ai oubli mon chargeur ou j'ai voulu lire au soleil  ::aie:: " moi elle me fait rire.

De plus, le march a volu depuis que j'ai achet le PRS-600, mais franchement rien ne me tente de plus avec les nouveaux.

On peut aussi parler de lire dans le mtro ou le tram, personnellement a ne me pose aucun problme avec un livre, avec un ipad ou autre, je suis peut-tre parano mais moi a me tente pas.

----------


## henolivier

Perso, 
le fait de travailler a l'autre bout du monde et pouvoir acheter les bouquins sur Internet m'ont facilement fait franchir le pas. 
Oui, j'ai maintenant la possibilit de ne pas faire transiter 20 livres par bagages lors de dplacements annuels en France et de prendre les bouquins que je souhaite sur les market...
Sans compter laccs a une bibliothque norme sur les diffrents sites rpertoriant les anciens livres et qui plus est gratuite. 

Sur mon reader, c'est un peu plus long a l'allumage mais l'utilisation est, je trouve, aussi rapide qu'un livre, plusieurs zooms diffrents (pour avoir un nombre de caractres plus ou moins grands sur la page) et seuls des pdfs avec image me posent problme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sur mon reader, c'est un peu plus long a l'allumage mais l'utilisation est, je trouve, aussi rapide qu'un livre, plusieurs zooms diffrents (pour avoir un nombre de caractres plus ou moins grands sur la page) et seuls des pdfs avec image me posent problme.


Perso mon reader est toujours allum donc in fine une fois que le bouquin est charg tu peux (re)commencer  lire instantanment.  ::P: 

Aprs le PDF c'est le gros problme, vu que personne active l'option de wrap au moment de la cration du PDF  ::(: (

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Aprs le PDF c'est le gros problme, vu que personne active l'option de wrap au moment de la cration du PDF (


C'est  dire ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est--dire ?


C'est  dire qu'en gros tu pourras lire aucun pdf sur ton reader. 

J'avais mme des problmes pour les pdf o c'est crit en colonne, il t'affiche les colonnes dans le mauvais ordre. 

Les images  la fin de la page et juste le texte au dbut. 

Perso je l'avais achet surtout pour les webzines et les livres en pdf, bas c'est rat.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'avais mme des problmes pour les pdf o c'est crit en colonne, il t'affiche les colonnes dans le mauvais ordre. 
> 
> Les images  la fin de la page et juste le texte au dbut.


Oul, c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais le Sony.

Mon reader affiche les PDF tout  fait proprement, par contre si tu veux y voir quelque chose tu dois zoomer et mettre le tout en paysage. Le souci c'est que ta page occupe alors 3 ecrans et si t'as de colonnes tu dois descendre puis monter etc... bref un bazar sans nom.
L'autre problme c'est que si ton PDF est trop gros, ben il l'ouvre pas...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Oul, c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais le Sony.
> 
> Mon reader affiche les PDF tout  fait proprement, par contre si tu veux y voir quelque chose tu dois zoomer et mettre le tout en paysage. Le souci c'est que ta page occupe alors 3 ecrans et si t'as de colonnes tu dois descendre puis monter etc... bref un bazar sans nom.
> L'autre problme c'est que si ton PDF est trop gros, ben il l'ouvre pas...



C'est clair qu'il est nul.

Donc on est bien d'accord que c'est pas viable. 
La lecture de beaucoup de page ncessite d'avoir une vue d'ensemble au moins d'une page, voir d'une double page dans certains cas plus rares. 

En plus le fait de monter et descendre est assez lent avec l'encre lectronique.

----------

